# The Official 2015 NFL Super Bowl thread



## ace2000 (Jan 20, 2015)

Patriots vs Seahawks

It's time to tell us all how you feel.  I have no strong interest in either team, but I think it has the making of a great Super Bowl.  Clemson_Fan is going to the game, anyone else?

I think it's the year of the Patriots!


----------



## theo (Jan 20, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> Patriots vs Seahawks
> I think it's the year of the Patriots!



I am inclined to agree, but I cannot and will not claim to have much objectivity, only loyalty. I think it's an interesting matchup of different styles and different strengths. Two great quarterbacks, several great corners; I am inclined to think that it might prove to be a relatively close game. 

Pete Carroll was a dismal failure when he was here (...fortunately, only briefly) as head coach of the New England Patriots. Clearly, he's learned a few things since then. We'll see if he's up to a head to head matchup of "coaching smarts" with successor Bill Belichik, who certainly isn't Green Bay's McCarthy. McCarthy played a timid game of checkers (...and very badly too) in the NFC title game. Belichik doesn't ever play checkers --- only chess --- and very well. 

I'm not going to make any bold predictions, but I believe that the Patriots are certainly hungry and motivated this year. I'm certainly looking forward to the Big Game.


----------



## Kal (Jan 20, 2015)

theo said:


> ...We'll see if he's up to a "coaching smarts" matchup with successor Bill Belichik, who certainly isn't Green Bay's McCarthy. McCarthy played a timid game of checkers (...and very badly too) in the NFC title game. Belichik doesn't ever play checkers --- only chess...



Belicheat is already in Glendale gathering up footballs so he can make sure the air pressure is "just right" for his purposes.

GO HAWKS!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 20, 2015)

My loyalty is to the Seahawks because of Russell Wilson the under size QB.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 20, 2015)

So, if Brady wins another title and ties Super Bowl wins with Montana and Bradshaw, will he be considered the best ever?   I think you have to consider him.

I was always a big Montana fan so I'll stick with him.  If Brady wins two more (including this year), then he'd take it in my opinion.


----------



## jont (Jan 20, 2015)

I wonder if Bill Belichick will figure out a way to "deflate" the Seahawks?


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 20, 2015)

Coulda rooted for the Packers…

Mighta rooted for the Colts…

Can't root for the Pats... (my husband is from Buffalo)

Haven't lived west of KCMO my whole life, so Seattle does not resonate with me…

And Katie Perry is the halftime show…  :ignore:

So for me, that leaves the commercials…and the snacks.


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd prefer if both teams lost but that can't happen.  Don't know if I'll even watch the game.  If I was a skier I'd be up in the mountains.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 20, 2015)

jont said:


> I wonder if Bill Belichick will figure out a way to "deflate" the Seahawks?




Saw their new team name on the news today:  The "Deflatriots." :hysterical:

Go Seahawks!

Dave


----------



## johnrsrq (Jan 20, 2015)

Patriots are going to blow them out.


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 20, 2015)

For you Canadian NFL fans, Luke Willson from Ontario and Saskatchewan’s Jon Ryan played starring roles in Seattle’s NFC Championship victory.  So....I gotta go with the Seahawks!

http://canada.nfl.com/2015/01/19/clutch-canadians/


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 20, 2015)

johnrsrq said:


> Patriots are going to blow them out.



I don't know who will win and I don't think this years Seahawks team is as good as last years especially on the defensive line.  The back 7 is one of the all time great groups, but the 4 down lineman are just above average IMO.  They're going to need to pressure Brady more than they did against Rodgers this past week.

One thing I don't think it will be is a blowout.  The Seahawks have now played 64 consecutive games where they haven't lost by double digits.  The second longest such streak is NE at 14 games.

I'm hoping wining a game that was lost and the emotion of that will propel them forward which I actually think it will.  I'm also hoping that NE having such an easy AFC Championship game will make them overconfident.


----------



## Elan (Jan 20, 2015)

If the Patriots get their video crews in place in time, they'll be tough to beat.


----------



## joewillie12 (Jan 20, 2015)

At least no snow plow can save them like back in 1982


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 20, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> So, if Brady wins another title and ties Super Bowl wins with Montana and Bradshaw, will he be considered the best ever?



Currently said to be #4 to Montana's #1 status.

*Top 5 NFL Quarterbacks Ever (cut from "10")* - Per WallStCheatSheet
...
*5. Brett Favre*
The Iron Man hung it up having started a record 297 consecutive regular-season and playoff games. The durability had Favre finishing up his career as first in passing completions (6,300), yards (71,838), and touchdowns (508). Favre may also rest one Super Bowl chip and three AP NFL MVP awards on his trophy mantle, peaking as a player in 1996 and 1997 with  back-to-back Super Bowl appearances.

*4. Tom Brady*
Tom Brady is this generation’s winner, nabbing three Super Bowl titles while playing pitch and catch with teammates named Troy Brown, David Patten, Kevin Faulk, Deion Branch, and Bethel Johnson. First stepping into the limelight following a gruesome hit to Drew Bledsoe, Brady has carried the rag tag New England Patriots offensive rosters to the promised land.

In 2007, New England signed Wes Welker, Randy Moss, and Donte Stallworth to reload at wide receiver for yet another Super Bowl run. Brady went ballistic, beating the opposition into the ground towards a 16-0 regular season mark, and finishing with a 69 percent completion for 4,806 yards and a then-record 50 touchdowns.

*3. Dan Marino*
Dan Marino proved that no defense could stop the perfect pass. This 2005 Hall of Famer spent his 17-year career with the Miami Dolphins and owned every significant passing record upon retirement. In 1984, Dan Marino threw for 5,084 yards and 48 touchdowns, well before the run and shoot, shotgun spread and West Coast gimmicks of this present era. His career was attacked by Miami’s lack of a running game, porous defense, and Jim Kelly’s K-Gun Buffalo Bills. We may only speculate as to what might have been with Hall-of-Fame backs, receivers, and defenders.

*2. John Elway*
Elway, of course, was largely identified with the fourth quarter comeback and holds the record with 47 drives to tie or win football games within the final stanza. Elway achieved Super Bowl glory by going vintage Orange Crush and launching himself airborne, before ricocheting over would-be Packer tacklers to earn clutch first-down yardage per “The Helicopter” at Super Bowl XXXII.  The loaded Denver Broncos repeated as champions the following season; and John Elway retired by riding into the sweet sunset as the owner of two Super Bowl rings to go alongside his 51,475 total yards passing.

*1. Joe Montana*
Joe Cool was the ultimate gamer that forced upstart Steve Young to the bench, while dispatching Dan Marino and John Elway to second-class status by blowing these golden armed stalwarts out of the Super Bowl. Montana carried the San Francisco 49ers into four Super Bowl games — claiming four MVP awards and four separate Lombardi trophies.

Before Montana to Rice, there was the 25-year old kid hitting Dwight Clark in the end zone against the Dallas Cowboys. The heroics of “The Catch” introduced Joe Cool to the nation, and set up Montana’s fifteen-year career.

The Legend went 83 for 122 to pass for 1,142 yards and eleven touchdowns against zero interceptions in four Super Bowls, translating into an astronomical 127.8 quarterback rating at the Big Game.

_Discuss among yourselves._


----------



## Lydlady (Jan 20, 2015)

cotraveller said:


> I'd prefer if both teams lost but that can't happen.  Don't know if I'll even watch the game.  If I was a skier I'd be up in the mountains.



But if I do watch the game and if I HAVE to root for somebody, I dislike the Patriots less and don't want to see Seattle win it two years in row.  Also, DH's family is in New England, so I guess that means... New England.  

I don't know if this is a double negative that becomes a positive...:ignore:


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 20, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> Currently said to be #4 to Montana's #1 status.
> 
> *Top 5 NFL Quarterbacks Ever (cut from "10")* - Per WallStCheatSheet



I'm going to say that *IF* Brady wins this year and pulls out one more before he retires, I'm gonna bestow on him "The Greatest Ever".  And like I said earlier, I'm a big Montana fan.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 20, 2015)

*I am simply hoping for a good game*. So many Super Bowls have been anything but SUPER. I will be wearing my Seahawks regalia in honor of DS & his wife who are Seattle-land residents and died-in-the-wool fans. I spent a good many years working from a Mass. office, so there's some pull that way too.

Here's to a good one, (clink) he says from some nondescript Mexican beach.....

Jim


----------



## johnrsrq (Jan 20, 2015)

Stunned by the collapse of the Packers but going into OT  at 22 each assured an unexpected win for those wagering on the "over". A mixed result.

Now, last SB still stings and also was very unexpected.  This time is different. Line is currently even for the game. I expect double digit win by NE.

And I'm not typically a PATS fan.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 21, 2015)

The NFL says 11 of 12 Pats game balls were deflated last week.  Imagine that, something "shady" from the Patriots.

This is why I can't root for them.  They're so freaking arrogant.  Now we'll have ten days leading up to the Super Bowl of equally-arrogant Boston Sportstalk Radio jockeys and callers ranting and raving about how the Pats are so good that their cheating can be excused because they don't NEED to cheat to win.  And everybody who has a problem with them cheating will be arrogantly dismissed as haters who are jealous that their teams don't do what the Patriots do.  Football season can't end soon enough for me.


----------



## theo (Jan 21, 2015)

*Get your facts straight, please...*



SueDonJ said:


> *The NFL says* 11 of 12 Pats game balls were deflated last week.  <snip>



Your statement is simply not factually correct. More accurately, *Chris Mortensen of **ESPN* *says* --- *not* the NFL. Let's at least be very clear and accurate about the indisputable fact that Mortensen is just a reporter and does not in any way or at any time speak for the NFL. The *fact* is that the NFL has not yet actually stated *any* conclusion on this matter and has not yet even formally completed its' investigation. That end point will surely arrive soon; likely within the next 2 -3 days.

Let the chips fall where they may once all the *facts* have been collected, assembled, examined and an official determination (...not just a ESPN reporter rumor) has been released, but please don't portray a reporter's comment as being fact by inaccurately portraying it as having been stated by the NFL; to do so is simply not accurate. 

Truth to tell, I'm not a rabid football fan beyond having casual interest in and support for the only NFL team anywhere within the six New England states. Bill Belichik's abrasive personality understandably rubs a whole lot of people the wrong way, but to borrow a relevant line from a Randy Newman song......"it's lonely at the top".


----------



## Elan (Jan 21, 2015)

Someone in the Patriots organization is going to lose their job over this.  How could they miss that 12th ball?  Inexcusable!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## theo (Jan 21, 2015)

Elan said:


> Someone in the Patriots organization is going to lose their job over this.  How could they miss that 12th ball?  Inexcusable!



Funny --- but premature. See post #21 above; still awaiting the official release of some actual *facts* instead of just blindly adopting a ESPN "talking head" rumor.


----------



## Elan (Jan 21, 2015)

theo said:


> Funny --- but premature. See post #21 above; still awaiting the official release of some actual *facts* instead of just blindly adopting ESPN "talking head" rumor.


While I don't much care for ESPN, and their report might be premature, if I wanted the truth the NFL is about the last place I'd turn.  Remember, the NFL destroyed spygate tapes without letting others view them because they "showed nothing".  Only time in my life that I can remember evidence being destroyed that would absolve a party of guilt.  
Now that's funny!  

Oh yeah, the NFL never saw the Ray Rice video either.  That's even funnier!

I'll put it this way: The NFL front office could start selling timeshares and improve their reputation for disseminating the truth.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 21, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> My loyalty is to the Seahawks because of Russell Wilson the under size QB.



And he graduated from the University of Wisconsin.

Not to mention, I really dislike New England.


----------



## theo (Jan 21, 2015)

Elan said:


> While I don't much care for ESPN, and their report might be premature, if I wanted the truth, the NFL is about the last place I'd turn. <snip> I'll put it this way: The NFL front office could start selling timeshares and improve their reputation for disseminating the truth.



I don't disagree with you at all about the NFL, which seems to consistently be much more interested in image control, public perception and revenue generation than in the integrity of the game and / or that of its' players. Roger Goodell in particular is, in my personal opinion, a grossly overpaid (and seemingly not-very-bright) slug. 

That aside, my point remains that ESPN reporter Chris Mortensen is *not* involved in the (as yet incomplete) investigation and does not and cannot speak for the NFL. 
Accordingly, he is in no position to make *any* speculative, premature or unilateral proclamations. For better or worse, the entity actually conducting the investigation is the NFL itself and Mortensen's only role is to (only *later*) report; nothing more. He is no more a source of actual facts than you or I (or Queen SueDonJ) might be.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 21, 2015)

Talent312 said:


> Currently said to be #4 to Montana's #1 status.
> 
> *Top 5 NFL Quarterbacks Ever (cut from "10")* - Per WallStCheatSheet
> ...
> ...



It's funny, but we were having this same conversation last year except it was about Peyton being corronated the best ever QB when he won that SB.  I'm hoping we get the same result.


----------



## theo (Jan 21, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> It's funny, but we were having this same conversation last year except it was about Peyton being corronated the best ever QB when he won that SB.  I'm hoping we get the same result.



Nine (...yes, I said *nine*) "one and dones" in post-regular season playoff games hardly makes Peyton Manning eligible for any such coronation, IMnsHO. Just sayin'.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 21, 2015)

theo said:


> I can't (and don't) disagree with you one bit about the NFL, which seems to consistently be much more interested in image manufacturing, public perception and revenue stream generation than in the actual integrity of the game itself. Roger Gooddell in particular is, in my personal opinion, a grossly overpaid and not-very-bright slug.



You say you don't agree with Élan, but then your post actually sounds like you do agree with him about the NFL. 

I think the only difference here is that your a NE fan and Élan is not.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 21, 2015)

theo said:


> Nine (...yes, I said *nine*) "one and dones" in post-regular season playoff play hardly makes Peyton Manning eligible for any such coronation, IMnsHO. Just sayin'.



Yeah, we got that. . The Seahawks destruction of him last year ended all that conversation.  

However, the conversation going into last years SB was that if Peyton led his 2nd team to win the SB (something no other QB has ever done), then all his previous playoff failures would be erased and he would have to be considered the greatest QB of all time.  Obviously, though, we never got there. :whoopie:


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 21, 2015)

Elan said:


> While I don't much care for ESPN, and their report might be premature, if I wanted the truth, the NFL is about the last place I'd turn.  Remember, the NFL destroyed spygate tapes without letting others view them because they "showed nothing".  Only time in my life that I can remember evidence being destroyed that would absolve a party of guilt.
> Now that's funny!
> 
> Oh yeah, the NFL never saw the Ray Rice video either.  That's even funnier!
> ...



+1. Great post!


----------



## theo (Jan 21, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> You say you don't agree with Élan, but then your post actually sounds like you do agree with him about the NFL.
> 
> I think the only difference here is that your a NE fan and Élan is not.



I'm not sure that your interpretation is spot on, but no harm or foul. Elan and I clearly agree about the League brass and apparently are just fans of different teams, but *my* issue is very simply that Chris Mortensen is just a ESPN reporter whose speculations are *not at all the same as* NFL determinations or statements. That's all.


----------



## Kal (Jan 21, 2015)

*Deflate-Gate*

Please wake me when anyone from the pats organization actually denies deflating the footballs.  So far no one has said "NO, we didn't do it".

 Wonder why?


----------



## theo (Jan 21, 2015)

Kal said:


> Please wake me when anyone from the pats organization actually denies deflating the footballs.  So far no one has said "NO, we didn't do it".
> 
> Wonder why?



Deny *to whom*, I'm prompted to wonder? The accusation actually came from a single Colts player, no?


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 21, 2015)

Truth be told, I actually like NE, Belichick and Brady.  I really like Brady's story and I've been following him since his days at Michigan.  I vividly remember his senior year at Michigan when the Michigan fans wanted him off the field because they wanted their hot new recruit, Drew Henson (#1 rated QB out of HS), to play.  So Brady and Henson actually split time at QB during Brady's senior year.  I remember watching their games and thinking the team moved the ball and looked much better with Brady.  I thought the Michigan fans were giving the kid a raw deal with all their bellyaching for Henson to play.  Had Brady not been playing the Giants in his last 2 SB's or the Seahawks in this one I would've been rooting for him.

I really don't care about deflategate nor did I care about spygate.  However, I do hope deflategate continues to blossom over the next week just to serve as a distraction for the Patriots.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 21, 2015)

What I read was that Chris Mortensen _reported_ that the NFL findings show that 11 of the 12 Patriots game balls were deflated.  So you're correct, Theo, that I was wrong to say that, "the NFL says ..."

But Mortenson didn't pull the findings out of thin air and he wasn't overheard at a cocktail party saying bad things about the Patriots just for the sake of saying them.  He reported what he was able to confirm through sources.  I'll wait for the NFL to release their report before saying again that, "the NFL says ..." but in the meantime, I'm okay with believing the report from a reputable reporter.  He's higher on the believability/integrity scale, for me.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 21, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> What I read was that Chris Mortensen _reported_ that the NFL findings show that 11 of the 12 Patriots game balls were deflated.  So you're correct, Theo, that I was wrong to say that, "the NFL says ..."
> 
> But Mortenson didn't pull the findings out of thin air and he wasn't overheard at a cocktail party saying bad things about the Patriots just for the sake of saying them.  He reported what he was able to confirm through sources.  I'll wait for the NFL to release their report before saying again that, "the NFL says ..." but in the meantime, I'm okay with believing the report from a reputable reporter.  He's higher on the believability/integrity scale, for me.



Mortensen and Schefter are probably the 2 most plugged in and preeminent NFL reporters.  They're employed by ESPN, but their jobs are to report on the NFL.  I can't think of one example where they reported on something which was later found out to be false.  They're both highly respected.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 21, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> But Mortenson didn't pull the findings out of thin air and he wasn't overheard at a cocktail party saying bad things about the Patriots just for the sake of saying them.  He reported what he was able to confirm through sources.  I'll wait for the NFL to release their report before saying again that, "the NFL says ..." but in the meantime, I'm okay with believing the report from a reputable reporter.  He's higher on the believability/integrity scale, for me.



I'm with you Susan.  Typically a story like this (being reported by someone with Mort's caliber) may miss on a few of the facts but the overall gist will be true - not always though, but I'm willing to give him the benefit of the doubt here.  

I'd be willing to place a bet that the Patriots are guilty.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 21, 2015)

Elan said:


> Someone in the Patriots organization is going to lose their job over this.  How could they miss that 12th ball?  Inexcusable!



Good one!  Though that 12th ball was probably set aside for the Patriots to be used when they kicked their field goals.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 21, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> Good one!  Though that 12th ball was probably set aside for the Patriots to be used when they kicked their field goals.



My thoughts exactly.  In fact, they should check that ball to see if it was hyperinflated.  While a deflated ball helps with throwing and catching, a hyperinflated ball would help with kicking and punting.


----------



## Kal (Jan 21, 2015)

theo said:


> Deny *to whom*, I'm prompted to wonder? The accusation actually came from a single Colts player, no?



Ok then, deny it to that guy, or the NFL, or anyone in the media. Ahhh, but first how many accusations need to be made for the issue to satisfy the MACT (Minimum Accusation Criteria Threshold). In some circles there must be 238 accusations for it to qualify as a valid accusation. 

 In any case, wouldn't it be nice for somebody to say they didn't do it?


----------



## Bwolf (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm hoping to win the trip for two to the super bowl on the private charter for family and friends of the Patriots.  All donations go to the Patriots Charitable Foundation. Word on the street is the PCF employs the guys who deflate the footballs.  I'm hoping maybe they'll offer a couple more trips for two since the Pats don't have that many friends anymore.

There are three players on the Pats from my college (I much prefer college FB) so I'm rooting for them.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 21, 2015)

BAAAAH! The Pats are shown to have cheated, AGAIN! And will play in the Super Bowl! Goodell NEVER SAW the Rice Video. Owners threaten to move their teams if public money is not spent to build ever bigger stadiums to bring ever bigger profits to those owners with little to no downside risk. What we haiive here is a league of billionaire owners who simply want to continue to feed at the public trough.

I am sickened by the whole spectacle of millionaire modern gladiator players, roughing each other up every Sunday, with the very real likelihood that they will do lasting damage to other millionaires and shorten their lives. All for the glorification of doing it, making the billionaire owners more obscene amounts of wealth and continuing the tradition.

Yup, I'll be watching it Feb 1 with the rest of you, but hopefully someday, the public will come to their senses. Not likely, but one can hope. Anybody for competitive team chess or trivia?

Jim


----------



## Kal (Jan 21, 2015)

*Inflate Gate - Pats Guilty AGAIN*

No we know why the pats did not say "they didn't do it"!  Because they DID!

 Verdict Guilty - Forfeit any super bowl win to the HAWKS!


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 21, 2015)

A couple of articles from USA today

First about Belichick

Second Disqualify the Patriots (Won't happen)


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 21, 2015)

So the question I have is, were the Patriot's required footballs never fully inflated to NFL specs, or were they deflated after the referees (allegedly) inspected the game balls?

I'd think that the judgement against the Pat's should hinge on this: If they were never properly inflated, one could blame pressure measuring equipment or inexperienced staff, but if they were properly inflated, then some air was let out to make them more 'squishy' or grip-able, I could justify at a minimum, kicking the Pat's out of the Super Bowl and/or banning them from any game profits if allowed to play, or at worst, disenfranchising them- kicking them out of the NFL.

Prolly not gonna happen. Feb 1, the game will go on as planned.

Jim


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 22, 2015)

Several sources are pointing the finger at Brady being involved with the deflated balls - all speculation, but it'll be interesting to see what happens with the punishment phase.  If any punishment is doled out, I would think it would be for next year though.


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 22, 2015)

A few fun read Super Bowl oddities I came across!

http://www.ripleys.com/blog/list-super-bowl-oddities/


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 22, 2015)

Little bit of side story here, but Sherman and Brady do have a history... Sherman tweeted a picture and gave everyone the inside scoop about the tweet in the interview below (skip the commercial after 5 seconds).  Being the competitor that Brady is, I'm willing to bet the Patriots go after him in the Super Bowl.  At least they'll try - just as Rodgers tried early during the Green Bay game and Sherman intercepted.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdD5PlDAT6A


----------



## theo (Jan 22, 2015)

All other matters aside, I'm curious to know if anyone has ever actually seen a photo of Richard Sherman *without* his big mouth open, yapping away?


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 22, 2015)

*Ironic backdrops...*


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 22, 2015)

Did New England cheat ? Yes!. Punishment none for this season.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 22, 2015)

pedro47 said:


> Did New England cheat ? Yes!. Punishment none for this season.



Roger Goodell, is that really you ???


----------



## PrairieGirl (Jan 22, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> BAAAAH!
> 
> Yup, I'll be watching it Feb 1 with the rest of you,
> 
> Jim



They HAVE to play!  I wanna see the new Budweiser commercial!!!!!

LeAnn


----------



## tlwmkw (Jan 22, 2015)

Rule book says $25,000 fine for this type offense.  That is NFL's rule.  With such a blowout game does anyone really think that the ball inflation made that much of a difference?  They should supply all balls to both teams so that they can't control them at all.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 22, 2015)

tlwmkw said:


> Rule book says $25,000 fine for this type offense.  That is NFL's rule.  *With such a blowout game does anyone really think that the ball inflation made that much of a difference?*  They should supply all balls to both teams so that they can't control them at all.



No, but that doesn't mean it's insignificant.  Why do it at all if there's no expected advantage?  Meaning, what's the impact?  I think if both teams had been playing on a level playing field then the stats for each team/player would have been different, and stats are important in the grand scheme.  And the other thing is, if this is something the Pats have been doing all along (which IMO is now in question,) haven't there been close games that they may not have won if they hadn't been doing it?  Or if the other teams had also been doing it?

I think it's impossible to be surprised anymore by any shenanigans involving the Patriots, and I don't believe that they've earned their spots fairly in this year's Super Bowl OR in the record books.

[eta] You know how it makes me feel?  Like I do about Roger Clemens.  He was a GREAT baseball player relative to the other players of his era, had no need for steroids.  But since it's widely-accepted by believable pundits in the game that he used steroids, his numbers and his teams' records aren't pure.  It's just sad.


----------



## Kal (Jan 22, 2015)

theo said:


> All other matters aside, I'm curious to know if anyone has ever actually seen a photo of Richard Sherman *without* his big mouth open, yapping away?


 
 You mad Bro?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 22, 2015)

Kal said:


> You mad Bro?



HA.  HAHAHA!!  hahahahahahahaha.


----------



## geekette (Jan 22, 2015)

tlwmkw said:


> Rule book says $25,000 fine for this type offense.  That is NFL's rule.  With such a blowout game does anyone really think that the ball inflation made that much of a difference?  They should supply all balls to both teams so that they can't control them at all.



How do you know it would have still been a blowout?  Presumably deflation made balls easier to catch.  Less completed catches, less first downs, etc.

Could it have been a blowout BECAUSE of altered equipment?  Did Colts not catch as many balls because theirs weren't deflated?  

Bottom line is that no one knows what the outcome would have been.

I do think it's odd for teams to supply the balls for their offense.  Why doesn't the league handle the equipment so teams cannot?


----------



## theo (Jan 22, 2015)

Kal said:


> You mad Bro?



Not at all --- but I do note with some interest that you have neither answered my question nor provided (or referred me to) *any* photo of Richard Sherman with his big mouth *not* wide open, flapping away. Surely, there is such a photo *somewhere*. Perhaps a rare picture secretly taken while he was napping instead of yapping?


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 22, 2015)

geekette said:


> How do you know it would have still been a blowout?  Presumably deflation made balls easier to catch.  Less completed catches, less first downs, etc.
> 
> Could it have been a blowout BECAUSE of altered equipment?  Did Colts not catch as many balls because theirs weren't deflated?
> 
> ...



Agreed.  I had no idea that teams supplied their own balls until this happened.  It just doesn't make sense, for this very reason.

How much of an impact could this make?  If the game was a 3 point difference, I would say, not much.  But with the point spread it makes you wonder, did it give them the edge?  

My husband said he had heard today that other teams have complained about a similar thing against the Pats.  

Meanwhile, I saw a tagline about something that else happened today, though it is relatively insignificant compared to THIS.  That being that some muckity mucks in some foreign land, Yemen or something, resigned from some important positions there.  I saw that scrolling at the bottom of my TV while we listened to Brady tell us that Monday was the first he had heard about deflate gate.  Probably insignificant though, compared to this, which is why the 24 hour news cycle has been covering deflate gate all week.


----------



## Kal (Jan 22, 2015)

theo said:


> Not at all --- but I do note with some interest that you have neither answered my question nor provided (or referred me to) *any* photo of Richard Sherman with his big mouth *not* wide open, flapping away. Surely, there is such a photo *somewhere*. Perhaps a rare picture secretly taken while he was napping instead of yapping?



 Who knows. What I do know is Richard Sherman graduated from Stanford and is one VERY SMART, BRILLANT dude.  Everything he does and says is almost always carefully thought thru.  He gets under some folks skin (obviously you) but others love the guy.  The fact that he is the best corner in the NFL gives him sufficient position to back up what he says.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 22, 2015)

Deflate-gate is now over.  Belichick and Brady are just totally shocked about the allegations and have no knowledge of any wrongdoing.  I guess we can all move along now, there's nothing to see here.  :hysterical:


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 22, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> Deflate-gate is now over.  Belichick and Brady are just totally shocked about the allegations and have no knowledge of any wrongdoing.  I guess we can all move along now, there's nothing to see here.  :hysterical:



I'm sorta curious about possible comments from the 'equipment guy'. You know these teams have somebody who makes sure the right guy is in the right uniform, has the correct helmet on his head, is wearing HIS shoes. These millionaires can't be trusted to show up on game day with the right stuff. This guy also has responsibility for those requires game balls. Gee, I wonder how the air leaked out, or who might have been in control of them?

Maybe he's on vacation in a timeshare in outer Mongolia or somewhere?

Jim


----------



## Kal (Jan 22, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> Deflate-gate is now over. Belichick and Brady are just totally shocked about the allegations and have no knowledge of any wrongdoing. I guess we can all move along now, there's nothing to see here. :hysterical:


Brady said he touches (and is intimate with?) every ball before the game and selects those that meet his personal criteria.  He studies each ball so he can separate those that he likes from those that he doesn't like.   No problem there as that's typical of just about every NFL quarterback.

 Oddly, when he receives each of those balls when he is on the field in the game, he has no clue that the ball is 20% underinflated.  Hmmm, strange that he somehow lost the feeling of the ball that was so important before the game. :ignore:

 Guess he was busy doing other things. :hysterical:


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 22, 2015)

Why talk politics when we can instead talk about the feel of Tom Brady's balls....


----------



## Elan (Jan 22, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> Deflate-gate is now over.  Belichick and Brady are just totally shocked about the allegations and have no knowledge of any wrongdoing.  I guess we can all move along now, there's nothing to see here.  :hysterical:



That may suffice for you, but I'm waiting for the NFL to state that they found no evidence of wrongdoing with confirmation from an "independent" investigator before *I* consider this over.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 22, 2015)

I can see it if one or two or even three balls were under inflated.  But 11 of 12? And all 2 pounds under?  Seems pretty deliberate to me. Keep one for kicking, and the other 11 for throwing and catching.  Makes perfect sense.

And THAT makes me wonder just how many times this has been done before, and nobody reported it?  If this last game was a blowout presumably because of these underinflated balls, how many previous games were also played with similar advantage to the Pats due to this same mysterious occurrence? What would the true record be for the Pats without them cheating?  

But let's be honest here:  Call it whatever you will, and they can deny they knew anything about it, but cheating is cheating.  They created an unfair advantage over the opposing team.  If it was another team that was doing this, they'd be crying from the rooftops for blood.

Dave


----------



## geekette (Jan 23, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> I can see it if one or two or even three balls were under inflated.  But 11 of 12? And all 2 pounds under?  Seems pretty deliberate to me. Keep one for kicking, and the other 11 for throwing and catching.  Makes perfect sense.
> 
> And THAT makes me wonder just how many times this has been done before, and nobody reported it?  If this last game was a blowout presumably because of these underinflated balls, how many previous games were also played with similar advantage to the Pats due to this same mysterious occurrence? What would the true record be for the Pats without them cheating?
> 
> ...


Actually, I read that a Colts player complained about it when they played Pats in the fall.  Nothing came of it that time.  This time, they got refs to listen and check on it.  

I'd be eyeing equipment managers, ball boys, whoever has access after the ref check.  Maybe it's a rogue idiot or maybe being paid off to pretend lone wolf.

This isn't over yet.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 23, 2015)

geekette said:


> I'd be eyeing equipment managers, ball boys, whoever has access after the ref check.  Maybe it's a rogue idiot or maybe being paid off to pretend lone wolf.
> 
> This isn't over yet.




I agree. And I totally don't believe Brady for a second that he "didn't notice."  BS.  The man MAKES HIS MULTI-MILLION $$$ LIVING handling and throwing footballs. He chooses the ones he wants to use before the game based on how they feel when he handles them.  His claim that he didn't know they were underinflated is just a flat out (pun intended) lie.  He may not have known the final PSI, but he could tell something was up.  The two scripted press conferences I saw were too finely rehearsed to not be trying to hide something.

I'm sure some lowling will take the fall for this, but I don't believe for a second that Brady didn't know about it. 

Dave


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hopefully we'll find out the answer whether this has happened in the past also - as has been suggested.  But, without the balls it'll be hard to prove.  Hopefully someone will fess up and we can move on.


----------



## geekette (Jan 23, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> Hopefully we'll find out the answer whether this has happened in the past also - as has been suggested.  But, without the balls it'll be hard to prove.  Hopefully someone will fess up and we can move on.



I doubt there will be any confession until an actual accusation against A Person comes out.  And they will swear they acted alone and make up some plausible motivation that we poke holes thru.  They will also swear it was Just This One Game.

There are other teams now reporting same kinds of thing - balls were light when we played Pats.  I'm not inclined to believe bandwagon stuff, because, as you point out, it takes balls!  And game balls are long gone.  Besides, plenty of us love to hate the Pats.  Dirty is as dirty does.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice summary of all the experts implicating Brady on this.  

*Deflate-gate: NFL Players Pile on New England Patriots Quarterback Tom Brady*

http://abcnews.go.com/Sports/deflat...ngland-patriots-quarterback/story?id=28428275


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 23, 2015)

Do you know we can't see US Super Bowl commercials during the game up here in Canada.  Even watching US channels which are delivered through a Canadian cable company all the super bowl commercials are geoblocked with other commercials substituted.  Occasionally we get the briefest flash of a Budweiser or Dorritos commercial before it is cut off.  I have to go to YouTube the next day to see what I've missed.  Presume someone near the border with an antenna would pick up a direct feed, but I can't.


----------



## jmurp62 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Sad people with losing teams*

The New England Patriots are just that great people! Every sports writer in the world seems to love jumping on the Patriots because they are the best team since the 2000s began. Now its the Patriots cheating using deflated balls! 

HAHA. Maybe another team or QB likes their balls roughed up, put in a steam room, likes them inflated more because he has bigger hands, or has intricate procedures to prepare the balls prior to game time? Maybe Phil Simms admits to it on national TV?
Oh wait, The Patriots (supposedly) deflated the balls? OMG, they are such cheaters!!! Ban Them, salt Gillette Stadium, rename all boys named Tom in New England for the last 11 years!! The nerve, Patriots are BLATANT CHEATERS!!!!
Well, I have a call into a sports attorney because after all these years knowing in my gut there was something fishy. I am filing suit against the Chicago Bears' 1985 team for tampering with game balls in Super Bowl XX and humiliating the New England Patriots. Sound crazy? Maybe not!!! HAHAHAHAHA

Oh yea, one more thing. See you in the Super Bowl! Go Pats!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 23, 2015)

Ironwood said:


> Do you know we can't see US Super Bowl commercials during the game up here in Canada.  Even watching US channels which are delivered through a Canadian cable company all the super bowl commercials are geoblocked with other commercials substituted.  Occasionally we get the briefest flash of a Budweiser or Dorritos commercial before it is cut off.  I have to go to YouTube the next day to see what I've missed.  Presume someone near the border with an antenna would pick up a direct feed, but I can't.



In my view you're missing the best part of the game.


----------



## joewillie12 (Jan 23, 2015)

jmurp62 said:


> The New England Patriots are just that great people! Every sports writer in the world seems to love jumping on the Patriots because they are the best team since the 2000s began. Now its the Patriots cheating using deflated balls!
> 
> HAHA. Maybe another team or QB likes their balls roughed up, put in a steam room, likes them inflated more because he has bigger hands, or has intricate procedures to prepare the balls prior to game time? Maybe Phil Simms admits to it on national TV?
> Oh wait, The Patriots (supposedly) deflated the balls? OMG, they are such cheaters!!! Ban Them, salt Gillette Stadium, rename all boys named Tom in New England for the last 11 years!! The nerve, Patriots are BLATANT CHEATERS!!!!
> ...


 Pats have been a great team for the past 10 years no doubt but they have been caught cheating red handed. There is no supposedly. Its unfortunate because they don't need to cheat. They are that good and have a genious for a coach.


----------



## Kal (Jan 24, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> In my view you're missing the best part of the game.



Watch for one of the Doritos commercials.  It's the one with a guy on an airplane sitting on the aisle with an empty seat next to him.  Pay careful attention to what he does for arriving passengers to NOT sit in the empty seat.  It's all in the DETAILS! :rofl:


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 24, 2015)

Man I want it! Man I want it! I want it all! I ain't losing!

https://vine.co/v/OIrP5F7M6Dh


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 24, 2015)

The 3rd video down on the page titled "Russell Wilson meets Rocky" is awesome!

http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/laces-...sell-wilson-tearful-postgame-interview-012215


----------



## joewillie12 (Jan 24, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> The 3rd video down on the page titled "Russell Wilson meets Rocky" is awesome!
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/laces-...sell-wilson-tearful-postgame-interview-012215


 Only thing missing was the " Yo Adrienne" at the end.


----------



## "Roger" (Jan 24, 2015)

I know that I am late to the party (been away), but one thing that I haven't seen mentioned in this thread is that Tom Brady was the vocal leader  in trying to get a rule change (about 2006 or 2007) that would allow the visiting team to have its own set of footballs (and thus each team have its own set of footballs).  He wanted minimum inflation because he felt more comfortable with 12 1/2 lbs vs. 13 1/2 lbs pressure.  Now he says that he did not notice balls that were 20% below standard.  (Why was he smiling at his press conference?)

I actually liked New England, but many of the current defenders remind me of the San Francisco area fans who stoutly defended Barry Bonds.  I guess it is okay to cheat as long as it is your team that is doing it.


----------



## jmurp62 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Hate, hate on*

Caught cheating red handed huh Joewillie12?
Here is the NFL statement
The NFL announces it has conducted about 40 interviews on deflategate and says "The evidence supports that footballs were under-inflated in the first half, but properly inflated for the second half."
You know as well as I do that if the NFL had any proof it would have come out. The man who again supposedly noticed there was something wrong Dqwell Jackson said 
"The deal about me saying that I noticed anything about it, that's totally false,"
http://www.wcvb.com/sports/colts-ja...WCVB Channel 5 Boston - wcvb5&linkId=11908235

So where did this whole thing start? I guess no matter what happens the haters will never believe anything other than the Patriots cheated. That's ok because I will be watching my team play in the Super Bowl with whatever balls they give them. Hopefully it will be a good game. To the haters I say keep on hating.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 24, 2015)

"Roger" said:


> I know that I am late to the party (been away), but one thing that I haven't seen mentioned in this thread is that Tom Brady was the vocal leader  in trying to get a rule change (about 2006 or 2007) that would allow the visiting team to have its own set of footballs (and thus each team have its own set of footballs).  He wanted minimum inflation because he felt more comfortable with 12 1/2 lbs vs. 13 1/2 lbs pressure.  Now he says that he did not notice balls that were 20% below standard.  (Why was he smiling at his press conference?)
> 
> I actually liked New England, but many of the current defenders remind me of the San Francisco area fans who stoutly defended Barry Bonds.  I guess it is okay to cheat as long as it is your team that is doing it.



As I stated before, I don't really care about spygate or deflategate and I'm actually a fan of Brady, but I think it's fairly obvious except to the dyed in the wool Pats fan that there's a >95% probability he's lying here.  

I think the most likely thing that happened is that after the balls were returned to the ball boy after being checked by the officials that the ball boy then just slipped one of those inflation needles into them and let a few seconds of air out.  The ball boy didn't just do it on his own either and I'm sure he was instructed by Brady to do it and they've probably been doing that sort of thing for awhile now.

Belichick, however, came across as being honest and I actually believe he probably didn't know.


----------



## Ironwood (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm dating myself, but I've seen every Super Bowl game... on TV.  Will probably be watching at home unless someone puts together a gathering in the next few days.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 24, 2015)

jmurp62 said:


> Caught cheating red handed huh Joewillie12?
> Here is the NFL statement
> The NFL announces it has conducted about 40 interviews on deflategate and says "The evidence supports that footballs were under-inflated in the first half, but properly inflated for the second half."
> You know as well as I do that if the NFL had any proof it would have come out. The man who again supposedly noticed there was something wrong Dqwell Jackson said
> ...



I hate that "haters gonna hate" crap.  It only reinforces the stereotype that ALL Pats fans suffer because of the most rabid who refuse to acknowledge that the team deserves at least some of the criticism it gets.  Hating on the team is someone saying something ridiculous and stupid like, "PATS SUCK!"  Because obviously, they don't.  But that's not the same as being suspicious about how they "interpret" (read: break) the rules to their advantage.  Because obviously, they've earned that suspicion.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2015)

Belichick just had a Press Conference:  In a nutshell he said, that they have done extensive testing with their footballs this week, and they discovered that there are a number of things that change the inflation of the football during the game, and they were completely innocent of any wrong-doing.  He spent a lot of time explaining the procedures and testing, and I thought he was believable.

I am not a fan of either team, so I have no dog in this fight.


----------



## Kal (Jan 24, 2015)

Simple calculations using the _Ideal Gas Law_ tells us the balls would have to be filled, tested and held in a 91 F environment.  Then if those balls were taken outdoors in a 50 F environment, the pressure might drop 2 psi.

 Sorry, that doesn't pass the sniff test.  Even then, isn't it interesting that one ball was at the proper pressure.  How convenient to have a 12 psi ball so it could be used for kicking while the other balls would be good for passing.

 But remember, Brady said he  "didn't think he was a cheater".  If someone asked me if I was a cheater, my answer would be PERFECTLY CLEAR.  Wonder why he wasn't sure???


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2015)

According to Sports Radio, game footballs, and the kickers footballs, are kept separate.  The footballs in questions were game footballs.


----------



## joewillie12 (Jan 24, 2015)

jmurp62 said:


> Caught cheating red handed huh Joewillie12?
> Here is the NFL statement
> The NFL announces it has conducted about 40 interviews on deflategate and says "The evidence supports that footballs were under-inflated in the first half, but properly inflated for the second half."
> You know as well as I do that if the NFL had any proof it would have come out. The man who again supposedly noticed there was something wrong Dqwell Jackson said
> ...


 They have proof, the 11 underinflated Patriot footballs. No hate here jmurp62. Just the facts my fellow tugger. I love football and hoping for a great game as you are.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jan 25, 2015)

*revised line for game*

note: the over/under keeps ticking down.  Just fyi :
NFL - GAME LINES - Feb 01
NFL
SUNDAY, FEBRUARY 1ST
SUPER BOWL XLIX
@ UNIVERSITY OF PHOENIX STADIUM - GLENDALE, AZ
	Feb 01	101	NEW ENGLAND	PK-115	o47½-110	 
 	6:30 PM	102	SEATTLE	PK-105	u47½-110


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 25, 2015)

This is funny!

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153157734490809&set=vb.116799815808&type=2&theater


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## cgeidl (Jan 25, 2015)

*The 12th football*

If you watch closely on your 80 inch screen in slow motion it is plain to see that all completed passes were thrown and caught with the 12th football.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 25, 2015)

Hahahahaha!!!  Bill Nye the Science Guy has weighed in:


> "What he [Belichick] said didn't make any sense," said Nye during an interview on Good Morning America. "Rubbing the football, I don't think you can change the pressure.
> 
> "To really change the pressure, you need one of these," he added, holding up an inflation needle.


----------



## Kal (Jan 25, 2015)

cgeidl said:


> If you watch closely on your 80 inch screen in slow motion it is plain to see that all completed passes were thrown and caught with the 12th football.



You're right! Those are SeaHawk's footballs => "12" printed on the side as in 12th Man.  You have to look close but you can see the spinning 12 when the ball is in flight! :rofl:

So indeed, it was really a SeaHawks evil plot to suck in any cheaters.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 25, 2015)

Kal said:


> Watch for one of the Doritos commercials.  It's the one with a guy on an airplane sitting on the aisle with an empty seat next to him.  Pay careful attention to what he does for arriving passengers to NOT sit in the empty seat.  It's all in the DETAILS! :rofl:



Is it this one? https://crashthesuperbowl.doritos.com/finalists#/6510

Dave


----------



## Kal (Jan 25, 2015)

YES, the guy with the empty seat next to him!  Make sure you vote for the Doritos commercial.:whoopie:


----------



## Kal (Jan 25, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Hahahahaha!!! Bill Nye the Science Guy has weighed in:



 Bill the Science Guy should take it easy on these goof balls.  They never passed their Bone Head science class.  Maybe they were working too hard on their remedial Ethics class!


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 25, 2015)

Richard Sherman: Patriots won't be punished because of 'conflict of interest'

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...cause-of--conflict-of-interest-225753393.html


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 26, 2015)

Another good video.

http://youtu.be/3RGRyTGUbv4


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 26, 2015)

Here Brady admits to liking a deflated ball way back in 2011.

http://youtu.be/AXsQvZM5ETo

Here's Brady being smug and laughing it off on local Boston radio last Monday morning.

http://youtu.be/4z83UAVGPQE

So seriously, how many people really think that Brady didn't intentionally instruct one of the equipment managers to deflate the balls after they are returned from being inspected by the refs?  He actually may not of instructed anyone before the Colts game because they've probably been doing it for a long time and it was just standard operating procedure.  So he could probably say with some semblance of truth that he didn't instruct anybody to deflate the balls before the Colts game.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 26, 2015)

A new report has come out stating that the NFL is zeroing in on a locker room attendant who was seen on video moving the footballs from one room to the other before the game. 

Now what if the locker room attendant takes the fall for the entire episode and says something to the effect that he knew Brady liked the footballs under inflated and he did it all on his own without anyone else's knowledge.  Of course, I'm speculating on this last paragraph, but if true, does that mean the Brady and the Patriots are in the clear?  I could easily see it unfolding in this manner, but at this point it's just speculation.


----------



## jmurp62 (Jan 26, 2015)

To SueDonJ, I am sorry you don't like the "Haters gonna hate thing" I really am, but the constant criticism of a team I call my own gets me defensive, like others have said fellow Patriot's fans. Yes, we do and will defend our team just like any other fan will do for their team. 

To Clemson fan and Kal: see the attached article and make of it what you will. Yes, I believe Tom Brady

http://bleacherreport.com/tb/dfSlf?...=newsletter&utm_campaign=new-england-patriots

To everyone. Here are some good observations based on facts. I didn't write it, wish I did. Just FYI


• “Tuck Rule Game” Argument 1: That was a FUMBLE!
o Fact: NFL Rule 3, Section 22, Article 2, Note 2 clearly states that any …… “intentional forward movement of his arm”…….”even if the player loses possession of the ball as he is attempting to tuck it back toward his body.” No fumble according to the rule. CORRECTLY applied.

• “Tuck Rule Game” Argument 2: The NFL created the Tuck Rule during that game!
o Fact: The “Tuck Rule” was in placed into effect in 1999, and was changed in 2013, 11 years after the game. 
o Fact: The “Tuck Rule” was called in favor of Jets QB Vinny Testaverde during the 2nd game of the 2001 season against the Patriots in Foxboro.

• Patriots taped Rams practice prior to Superbowl XXXVI Argument:
o Fact: Boston Herald reporter, John Tomase, reported, the Friday before the Superbowl, that the Patriots had taped a Rams practice. He later admitted the story was inaccurate, and was NOT based on factual evidence. Tomase then issued a public apology for the erroneous report.

• Patriots “Cheated” by “Illegal” videotaping during their Superbowl-winning seasons Argument:
o Fact: Video-taping the opposing team from the sideline was NOT ILLEGAL, prior to a league-wide memo set to all teams during the 2006 season by Ray Anderson.
o Fact: The only restriction the Ray Anderson memo made, was regarding the filming from the sideline. NO restrictions were placed on viewing opponent signals with binoculars, lip-reading through binoculars, writing down descriptions of opponent signals.
o Fact: Numerous current, and former, NFL head-coaches, including Jimmy Johnson and Bill Cowher, identified videotaping of opponent signals as common practice within the NFL prior to the Ray Anderson memo in 2006.

• Bill Belichick and Tom Brady are pathological liars Argument:
o Fact: There has never been ANY evidence produced supporting the claim. In fact, Bill Belichick admitted/apologized publicly for “Spygate”, and has never denied his involvement. 

• Patriots are ALWAYS bending the rules Argument:
o Fact: The ONLY “rule” the Patriots have been proven to have violated, was the rule against the “location” of videotaping, as laid out in the 2006 Ray Anderson memo.
o Fact: The unique formations utilized by the Patriots against the Ravens in the 2014 Divisional Playoff win were confirmed as legal by the NFL.


• “Deflate-Gate” is PROOF the Patriots CHEAT Argument:
o Fact: The NFL has presented NO evidence, as of yet, (because they have none) that any intentional “deflation” of footballs occurred in the AFC Championship Game. 
o Fact: Both Bill Belichick, and Tom Brady, have categorically denied knowledge of intentional defating of footballs (see Pathological Liars Argument). 

• The Patriots Legacy is “Tainted” Argument:
o Fact: The Patriots have NEVER been proven to have “cheated”. They have only been proven as guilty of videotaping from the wrong location during a single game following the 2006 season. Any activity prior to 2006, was not illegal.

Anyone is welcome to debate these points with facts, not sensationalized claims by media hacks and talking heads. The objective person can clearly see the pattern with comments made by former players of teams the Patriots have beaten in playoffs and Superbowls, or former players/coaches who’s own legacies/records are being surpassed by Bill, Tom, and the Patriots. Below is a partial list of those whom are spewing venom without a factual basis:

• Troy Aikman: In danger of having Tom Brady move past him on the list of Superbowl winning quarterbacks.

• Jerry Rice: A member of the Raiders in the “Tuck Rule” game, and teammate of Joe Montana, who can be tied for Superbowl wins by Tom Brady. Tom would then be in the discussion for greatest QB ever, with 4 SB wins, and 6 appearances.

• Jerome Bettis: Member of 2 Steelers teams that lost AFC Championship games, at home, to the Patriots.

• Brian Dawkins: Member of Philadelphia Eagles team that lost Superbowl XXXIX to the Patriots.

• Marshall Faulk: Member of the St. Louis Rams team that lost Superbowl XXXVI to the Patriots.

• Mark Brunell: Member Jaguars team that lost the 1997 AFC Championship to the Patriots. Also a member of the New York Jets under Rex Ryan.

Let me be clear about my objectivity, even as a life-long fan of the Patriots. IF the Patriots are proven to have deliberately broken a rule by deflating footballs, whomever is responsible should be punished. I will not defend any actions which deliberately bypass the integrity of the game. What I will NOT do, however, is to assume ANYONE is guilty without a review of the facts. Along with that, I will NOT provide an audience for anyone to spew vitriol for the sake of vitriol.

**I like the way this guy talks. Also, I never intentionally meant to hurt any Tuggers feelings over this silliness. This is a great site with great people. You don't find as many great sites on the net these days. I love my Patriots and will defend them when necessary.  I can't wait for the big game. Let's GO PATS
BTW, I lived through many pitiful seasons with the Pats too. It's really good to be rooting for a winner these days


----------



## johnrsrq (Jan 26, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> A new report has come out stating that the NFL is zeroing in on a locker room attendant who was seen on video moving the footballs from one room to the other before the game.
> 
> Now what if the locker room attendant takes the fall for the entire episode and says something to the effect that he knew Brady liked the footballs under inflated and he did it all on his own without anyone else's knowledge.  Of course, I'm speculating on this last paragraph, but if true, *does that mean the Brady and the Patriots are in the clear?*  I could easily see it unfolding in this manner, but at this point it's just speculation.



*Without any other factual information, yes it does.*


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 26, 2015)

johnrsrq said:


> *Without any other factual information, yes it does.*



Possibly and I hope you're right.  But some are going to say that there's no way Brady didn't know the balls were under inflated regardless.  So, I doubt he gets a free pass.  

Anyway, here's a link to the story.

http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/story/...sing-on-patriots-locker-room-attendant-012615


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 26, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> A new report has come out stating that the NFL is zeroing in on a locker room attendant who was seen on video moving the footballs from one room to the other before the game.
> 
> Now what if the locker room attendant takes the fall for the entire episode and says something to the effect that he knew Brady liked the footballs under inflated and he did it all on his own without anyone else's knowledge.  Of course, I'm speculating on this last paragraph, but if true, does that mean the Brady and the Patriots are in the clear?  I could easily see it unfolding in this manner, but at this point it's just speculation.



Nope.  I think that's exactly what's going to happen, that a locker room attendant is going to take the responsibility and the fall.  Hell, you could ask any of the thousands of rabid Pats fans to volunteer to be The Fall Guy and they'd be falling all over themselves to get to the front of the line!

Doesn't matter.  Unless the NFL provides definitive proof that a rival team has paid off someone to sabotage the footballs in order to "sting" the team, I'm going to keep on believing that it was done purposely and that Brady ordered it.  The team history leads to that suspicion.



jmurp62 said:


> To SueDonJ, I am sorry you don't like the "Haters gonna hate thing" I really am, but the constant criticism of a team I call my own gets me defensive, like others have said fellow Patriot's fans. Yes, we do and will defend our team just like any other fan will do for their team. ...



You don't have to apologize to me!  I'm surrounded by the "haters gonna hate" club the same way you're surrounded by folks denigrating your team so in that respect we're equal.  I just don't understand how any Pats fan can think that this team is completely innocent any and every time they do something that the other teams simply aren't being accused of doing.  They have a history of breaking rules, a KNOWN HISTORY!  You can't ignore that, and you can't keep trying to defend it.  Accept it!  Do what I've had to do as a rabid RedSox fan - "yep, my guy did steroids.  Yep, he broke the rules.  Yep, I still love him and think he's a great player.  Yep, it just doesn't make sense."  Don't deflect the suspicion, embrace it!  "Yep, the Pats walk the fine line with practically every rule in the book and sometimes fall off the wrong edge.  I don't care.  They're good, they're in the record books for this, that and the other, and I love them!"


----------



## Elan (Jan 26, 2015)

The "rogue" locker room attendant.  LMFAO!  :hysterical:

  They'll likely find the guy, drug test him -- finding traces of MJ, and declare that he was under the influence and acted alone.  Of course, he'll also has a rap sheet full of parking infractions showing that he's of questionable character.  Probably came from a broken home and has friends who are Muslim.    

  Case closed.


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 26, 2015)

Then there is this to consider:

Who believes Brady?

Be sure to scroll down to the second map.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 26, 2015)

Isn't "haters gonna hate" kind of sophomoric?  I've heard high school students say it, but do adults actually use that term in conversation?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 26, 2015)

I just had to post so I could use that great icon of Kal's






Go Hawks


----------



## Kal (Jan 26, 2015)

jmurp62 said:


> ...IF the Patriots are proven to have deliberately broken a rule by deflating footballs, whomever is responsible should be punished. I will not defend any actions which deliberately bypass the integrity of the game. What I will NOT do, however, is to assume ANYONE is guilty without a review of the facts....


 
 The fact is footballs were deflated.  It doesn't matter if the part time janitor did it all on his own.  The organization is responsible and that means the coach for lack of administrative control.

 Solution is very simple.  Let Belicheat select one of his hands, then cut it off.  Case closed!


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 26, 2015)

Kal said:


> Solution is very simple.  Let Belicheat select one of his hands, then cut it off.  Case closed!



LOL - now that's funny!  I vote we keep the thread fun and move on from the "hater" talk please.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 26, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Isn't "haters gonna hate" kind of sophomoric?  I've heard high school students say it, but do adults actually use that term in conversation?



Tell any rabid Pats fan that you think there's a reason to think they may be cheaters.  You'll hear "haters gonna hate" or "haters hate a winner."  Even worse, they believe it.  They believe that the ONLY reason the Pats land under a microscope is because they win.  It's gotten infinitely worse since a week ago Sunday.  These days you're a hater if you simply wonder whether the Pats did something to the footballs, even if you're a fan!  Evidently, if you're not 100% no-questions-asked WITH this team, you're against 'em.  Matter of fact, you're a hater just for asking.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 26, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> Matter of fact, you're a hater just for asking.



There you go again. You two keep it up and I'm going to report you to a moderator...  eh, wait a minute.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 26, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> there you go again. You two keep it up and i'm going to report you to a moderator...  Eh, wait a minute.



   (I wanted just the smiley but you know, 10 characters, and I didn't think you'd appreciate being called a hater.)


----------



## Elan (Jan 26, 2015)

Interesting bit of SB trivia:  There are as many undrafted free agents in the projected starting line-ups as there are first round draft picks (12 of each).


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Jan 27, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> A new report has come out stating that the NFL is zeroing in on a locker room attendant who was seen on video moving the footballs from one room to the other before the game.
> 
> Now what if the locker room attendant takes the fall for the entire episode and says something to the effect that he knew Brady liked the footballs under inflated and he did it all on his own without anyone else's knowledge.  Of course, I'm speculating on this last paragraph, but if true, does that mean the Brady and the Patriots are in the clear?  I could easily see it unfolding in this manner, but at this point it's just speculation.



People who should know in sports, are saying that the only time the balls could have been deflated was a period where they were moved from one location to another before the game.  Apparently, that is the reason for the focus on a low level locker room person.  The NFL is supposedly determined to get this right and that is the reason for their focus.  Its hard to believe that whoever did the deflating did so on their own.  Brady and or Belicheck will be ultimately responsible.  There is no  real dispute that the balls were deflated. Claims of "magic deflation " from "rubbing the ball" make no sense.  I think you need a "needle " to get the job done.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 27, 2015)

Elan said:


> Interesting bit of SB trivia:  There are as many undrafted free agents in the projected starting line-ups as there are first round draft picks (12 of each).



That's a great piece of trivia!  I think that these are the 2 best clubs in the NFL at developing players.  That's a major key to being successful in the NFL.  Each year you only get on average 7 draft picks and the salary cap prevents a team from just filling out their roster with high priced free agents.  So you need other ways to build your 53 man roster.


----------



## Elan (Jan 27, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> That's a great piece of trivia!  I think that these are the 2 best clubs in the NFL at developing players.  That's a major key to being successful in the NFL.  Each year you only get on average 7 draft picks and the salary cap prevents a team from just filling out their roster with high priced free agents.  So you need other ways to build your 53 man roster.



  I'd have to do more research, but I think this is mostly a testament to how big of crap shoot the draft really is.  Much like recruits "star" ratings in college, I think the pro prospects draft ratings are highly questionable.  

  I'm also always impressed by how many pro players are from FCS and lower level schools.  Tells me a lot regarding evaluation of talent at all levels.


----------



## Kal (Jan 27, 2015)

Elan said:


> I'd have to do more research, but I think this is mostly a testament to how big of crap shoot the draft really is...



Johnny Football is a classic example of NFL mindless drafting. The fact that the guy obviously had a HUGE attitude but also he never had a playbook in college. Cleveland quickly found that it was a major issue.

Same with RG3. The skins had to change their entire offense to accommodate his single skill set as an option QB. Then they found he had no ability to operate as a Pro-Set QB.

Next up is Winston and his attitude and personal unsavory background. Let's see if the NFL has learned anything.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 27, 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]



SEAHAWKS !!!!


Bill


----------



## waffles77 (Jan 27, 2015)

easyrider said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> SEAHAWKS !!!!



I don't understand.
Is that how many points you are hoping they score?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 27, 2015)

Here, where we are on the W. Coast of Mexico, there is not, as far as I can see, any evidence of who the Seahawks are playing. No t-shirts for sale, no banners, no nothind, nada. It is all 12's. Seahawks. Blue/lime green. I had to wrack my brain to remember who the opponent would be next Sunday. I know that this is kind of a West vs. East thing, but (imo) its also kind of a 'fair player vs. cheater' vibe too. Rightly or wrongly.

My loyalties lie with the Seahawks, but I hope for a good contest on Sunday.

Jim


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 27, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> Here, where we are on the W. Coast of Mexico, there is not, as far as I can see, any evidence of who the Seahawks are playing. No t-shirts for sale, no banners, no nothind, nada. It is all 12's. Seahawks. Blue/lime green.
> 
> Jim




I live north of Seattle, on the way to the Canadian border.  Serious Seahawks country.  At my work we're allowed to wear NFL jerseys and t-shirts with blue jeans on the Friday before a game, to show our support for the team.  This week they're really pushing everyone to dress up, to the point of having vendors come in to sell NFL Seahawks gear in the lobby.  The employer is careful not to say which team colors we're to wear, so mixed in with 95% Seahawks colors are the assorted other team jerseys.

One coworker is a serious, diehard Brady and New England fan.  He lives for the team.  But the last several games he's been rooting for the Seahawks because they've been such a great team to follow.  He's had a dilemma this week, trying to decide which team jersey he'll wear on Friday.

Today at lunch he said he's having a tailor split two jerseys down the middle in front and back, and sew them back together half-and-half.  So he'll be wearing both teams at the same time.

Must be nice, having a choice. But he'll look kind of weird. 

Dave


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 27, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> My loyalties lie with the Seahawks, but I hope for a good contest on Sunday.
> 
> Jim



Im going and I'll happily take another 43-8 game! 

A nailbiter would be ok as long as the Hawks win! :whoopie:


----------



## easyrider (Jan 28, 2015)

waffles77 said:


> I don't understand.
> Is that how many points you are hoping they score?



The 12th man !!

http://www.seahawks.com/12th-Man/


Bill


----------



## easyrider (Jan 28, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> Im going and I'll happily take another 43-8 game!
> 
> A nailbiter would be ok as long as the Hawks win! :whoopie:



The last one was a little bit of cutting it too close but a win is a win.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 28, 2015)

easyrider said:


> The 12th man !!
> 
> http://www.seahawks.com/12th-Man/



Seahawks couldn't come up with an original idea, so they had to license it from Texas A&M! 

Kurt


----------



## "Roger" (Jan 29, 2015)

*Fumblegate?*

New speculation based entirely upon some statistical oddities.

[Since I will probably be accused of being a mindless Patriot hater, let me say in advance that if any NFC team besides the Packers were to make it into the Superbowl, I would have wanted it to be the Seahawks.  Likewise, for an AFC team, I would choose the Patriots (admittedly with less enthusiasm in that I am more of a NFC fan - go Seahawks).  Not a Patriot hater, but that doesn't mean that I can't enjoy some interesting speculation. This has been a much more interesting two week period leading up to the Superbowl than prior years. Hate the two week chance for the NFL to put out endless, mindless publicity. Just play the game the next week and get it over with.]


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 29, 2015)

"Roger" said:


> New speculation based entirely upon some statistical oddities.



Roger "The Patriot hater" (ha, ha) - I was just about to post that exact same story.  Thanks, it is interesting.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 29, 2015)

Kind of interesting that with all the NFL controversies occurring this year, I wonder how the TV ratings will fare this year?  I'm willing to bet they'll be the highest in history.  

I'm ready to talk about Brady vs. Sherman and the Patriots vs. Seahawks.  I think both of these matchups make this year's SB very intriguing to me.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 29, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> Kind of interesting that with all the NFL controversies occurring this year, I wonder how the TV ratings will fare this year?  I'm willing to bet they'll be the highest in history.
> 
> I'm ready to talk about *Brady vs. Sherman *and the Patriots vs. Seahawks.  I think both of these matchups make this year's SB very intriguing to me.



Don't you mean Wilson? 

I heard yesterday they're saying 110M viewers just for the game.  Add in commercials, half time show, merchandising, and the gazillions being made on the side by local businesses in every town, and it's easy to see why they can't just hurry up and play the game.  This is a huge money-making franchise for all concerned.  They want to wring out every drop they can in revenue.

Dave


----------



## "Roger" (Jan 29, 2015)

Here is the conspiracy theory that I actually believe in...  

We haven't paid enough attention to the fact that the game is being "played" at the _University of Phoenix _Stadium.  The University of Phoenix is a virtual university with everything done via computers.  In that spirit, the game will not actually be played by real players, but what we will see is a virtual simulation.  

Actually, the game has already been played.  The organizers are putting the final touches on the set and will be doing a fake filming akin to the fake landing that NASA did on the moon where what we saw on TV was actually being broadcast from a studio designed to look like the moon.

[Spoiler alert ...]  I saw where in multiple computer simulations, Seattle won about 57% of the time.  The fake game will reflect the average outcome of those games and Seattle will win.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 29, 2015)

"Roger" said:


> Actually, the game has already been played.  The organizers are putting the final touches on the set and will be doing a fake filming akin to the fake landing that NASA did on the moon where what we saw on TV was actually being broadcast from a studio designed to look like the moon.
> 
> [Spoiler alert ...]  I saw where in multiple computer simulations, Seattle won about 57% of the time.  The fake game will reflect the average outcome of those games and Seattle will win.



Actually everything you say here is true except for the outcome.  The game was actually decided by Madden NFL software and the score was 28-24 Patriots.  Sorry to those who didn't want to know the outcome beforehand. 

http://www.polygon.com/2015/1/26/7916513/madden-super-bowl-predictions-seahawks-patriots


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 30, 2015)

My dad and I aren't going to the Super Bowl!  We got caught up in this and the ticket brokers completely screwed us! 

http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/2014/story/_/id/12255886/hundreds-super-bowl-tickets-fall-through

I had already arranged the airfare and the official parking pass and I'm going to have to eat most of that cost!


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 31, 2015)

That's terrible Clemson_fan!  Sorry to hear your story.  Are you still going to Phoenix anyway?  Did you get a refund on your tickets?  

I had a similar experience with Cardinals World Series tickets in 2011.  Our tickets didn't work out like we planned, but we went anyway and took part in all the local festivities leading up to the game.  We watched the actual game across the street at the Hyatt where we could look out the window and see the crowd inside the stadium at the same time.  The Cardinals won the deciding game and right afterwards we walked across the street and got to see the post game ceremonies inside the stadium.  It was a memorable experience and since I didn't end up spending over the $1000 on tickets, I felt like I came out ok.  Still wished we would've saw the game, but we really enjoyed that weekend anyway.


----------



## Elan (Jan 31, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> My dad and I aren't going to the Super Bowl!  We got caught up in this and the ticket brokers completely screwed us!
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/2014/story/_/id/12255886/hundreds-super-bowl-tickets-fall-through
> 
> I had already arranged the airfare and the official parking pass and I'm going to have to eat most of that cost!



  Man, that bites!  How disappointing......


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 31, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> My dad and I aren't going to the Super Bowl!  We got caught up in this and the ticket brokers completely screwed us!
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/playoffs/2014/story/_/id/12255886/hundreds-super-bowl-tickets-fall-through
> 
> I had already arranged the airfare and the official parking pass and I'm going to have to eat most of that cost!



I am very sorry to hear about this. I hope things are better today. I also prayed that you charged these tickets  against a major credit card and maybe you can received some relief from your credit card company . The NFL and the Arizona State Attorney General are all claiming no responsible in this matter. This is very upsetting to me. Sounds like no one broke any laws across state lines.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 31, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> That's terrible Clemson_fan!  Sorry to hear your story.  Are you still going to Phoenix anyway?  Did you get a refund on your tickets?
> 
> I had a similar experience with Cardinals World Series tickets in 2011.  Our tickets didn't work out like we planned, but we went anyway and took part in all the local festivities leading up to the game.  We watched the actual game across the street at the Hyatt where we could look out the window and see the crowd inside the stadium at the same time.  The Cardinals won the deciding game and right afterwards we walked across the street and got to see the post game ceremonies inside the stadium.  It was a memorable experience and since I didn't end up spending over the $1000 on tickets, I felt like I came out ok.  Still wished we would've saw the game, but we really enjoyed that weekend anyway.



No, we're not making the trip.  We were only going to be there for 48 hours and my 72 y/o disabled Dad didn't want to make the trip without the tickets.  Fortunately I used frequent flier miles, but it will cost me $150 to redeposit them.  

I also paid $170 for the ADA parking permit.  I'm going to stick it to the inside of my car windshield as I park my car at my friends house for his Super Bowl party.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 31, 2015)

So which SB teams offense led the NFL in producing explosive plays and which team was 25th in the NFL in that same category?


----------



## theo (Jan 31, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> No, we're not making the trip.  We were only going to be there for 48 hours and my 72 y/o disabled Dad didn't want to make the trip without the tickets.  Fortunately I used frequent flier miles, but it will cost me $150 to redeposit them.
> 
> I also paid $170 for the ADA parking permit.  I'm going to stick it to the inside of my car windshield as I park my car at my friends house for his Super Bowl party.



I'm genuinely sorry for and saddened by this development. The lost money is just money, but the lost opportunity to have shared that unique and special experience with your Dad surely hurts a whole lot more deeply. 

Sometimes no good deed goes unpunished and this unfortunate situation would seem to fit right into that category.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 31, 2015)

At least we'll have this souvenir which I'll proudly display in my car as its sitting in my driveway!


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 31, 2015)

Key to the game - will be the pressure Seattle puts on Brady.  

 I remember watching last year and couldn't believe how they were able to rattle Manning so easily.  And you knew what to expect from the first play.  I expect a different outcome this year but I think we'll know the answer pretty quickly tomorrow.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 1, 2015)

Super Bowl XLIX And The Surface Pro: How Microsoft is Changing the Game of Football - by Tony Brady/ Forbes.com

"When Idina Menzel finishes singing the national anthem and the big game kicks off on Sunday, the Seattle Seahawks and the New England Patriots will face off for Super Bowl XLIX. As the teams take the field, though, there will be one thing about this Super Bowl that is unique from all Super Bowls that have come before it—the teams will have Surface Pro tablets on the sidelines.

NFL teams do a lot of homework to prepare for a game—especially a game as important as the Super Bowl. They review video of their opponents’ past games to look for patterns and weakness that can be exploited. The studying doesn’t end when the game starts, though. Coaches and players review formations and develop new strategies between almost every play in an effort to find some competitive advantage..."







Richard


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Feb 1, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> Key to the game - will be the pressure Seattle puts on Brady.
> 
> I remember watching last year and couldn't believe how they were able to rattle Manning so easily.  And you knew what to expect from the first play.  I expect a different outcome this year but I think we'll know the answer pretty quickly tomorrow.



It will be harder to shake Brady because of the Patriots tight ends.  Particularly Gronk.  The ball can be swiftly and surely deposited in the waiting arms of Gronk in most situations. Although Seattle's great defense is said to never change their simple plan of rushing the passer, they would be much smarter using the rush sparingly and covering the Pats tight ends.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 1, 2015)

pgnewarkboy said:


> It will be harder to shake Brady because of the Patriots tight ends.  Particularly Gronk.



I think you're on the right track.  I think it'll be Brady and the short passing game to all receivers that's going to allow the Patriots to take this game.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 1, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> I think you're on the right track.  I think it'll be Brady and the short passing game to all receivers that's going to allow the Patriots to take this game.



Maybe.  I think they'll have some success, but Seattle will too.  Brady's down the field passing statistics are actually not that good over the last 3 years.  Wilson's are actually much better when you look at passes greater than 15 yards.  So down the field passing doesn't worry me too much and it probably won't worry Seattle.  I'm curious to see what they do with that short passing game and Gronk, especially with Kam Chancellor and KJ Wright.

You know, NE's offense is a lot more a plodding down the field moving the chains type of offense.  They do it in a hurry up style, but they do need sustained drives in order to score.  They were only 25th in the NFL this year in producing explosive offensive plays.  They're great in the red zone and that's the one area where Seattle's defense is just average.  However, Seattle's defense only allows teams to get to the red zone twice per game.

People think of Seattle's offense as a plodding ground and pound offense, but did you know they were #1 in the NFL this year in offensive explosive plays.  People just tend to remember their last game against GB which was horrible with 5 turnovers, but even with all those turnovers they still scored 3 offensive TD's in regulation.

70% of the public money is on NE for this game just like it was on Denver last year.  In the last 30 SB's, the team that the majority of the public's money is on is 7-23.  I would take Seattle and the under.

My prediction is Seattle will win 23-17.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 1, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> You know, NE's offense is a lot more a plodding down the field moving the chains type of offense.  They do it in a hurry up style, but they do need sustained drives in order to score.



I think we're saying the same thing here.  I agree with you it's the NE short passing game that will make the difference.  

I'm not a big fan of the Seattle offense.  They have one of the best running backs in the game and nothing else in my opinion.  I realize that runs contrary to many of the opinions here.  But IMO, Wilson is just an average QB.


----------



## johnrsrq (Feb 1, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> Maybe.  I think they'll have some success, but Seattle will too.  Brady's down the field passing statistics are actually not that good over the last 3 years.  Wilson's are actually much better when you look at passes greater than 15 yards.  So down the field passing doesn't worry me too much and it probably won't worry Seattle.  I'm curious to see what they do with that short passing game and Gronk, especially with Kam Chancellor and KJ Wright.
> 
> You know, NE's offense is a lot more a plodding down the field moving the chains type of offense.  They do it in a hurry up style, but they do need sustained drives in order to score.  They were only 25th in the NFL this year in producing explosive offensive plays.  They're great in the red zone and that's the one area where Seattle's defense is just average.  However, Seattle's defense only allows teams to get to the red zone twice per game.
> 
> ...


 
The line has consistently been even or pick em with slightest money line advantage to Seattle for the game and, to NE for the first half.
Actually, this morning Seattle was favored by a point. The line has since changed backed to pick 'em.

I have the under 49 however that was the early line. It has gone lower and lower to 47 now.

New England wins 27-14


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 1, 2015)

Patriots 35-21!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 1, 2015)

johnrsrq said:


> The line has consistently been even or pick em with slightest money line advantage to Seattle for the game and, to NE for the first half.
> Actually, this morning Seattle was favored by a point. The line has since changed backed to pick 'em.
> 
> I have the under 49 however that was the early line. It has gone lower and lower to 47 now.
> ...



That's all true, but 70% of the early money was on NE which is what caused the line to switch.  There's been some late significant money for Seattle recently, but as of last night 62% of the money is still on NE.

http://espn.go.com/chalk/story/_/id/12261273/late-seattle-seahawks-bets-move-betting-lines-pick-em


----------



## jme (Feb 1, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> That's all true, but 70% of the early money was on NE which is what caused the line to switch.  There's been some late significant money for Seattle recently, but as of last night 62% of the money is still on NE.
> 
> http://espn.go.com/chalk/story/_/id/12261273/late-seattle-seahawks-bets-move-betting-lines-pick-em



  a very lame Halftime Show!!!!!  Gimme Aerosmith, U2, Springsteen, or Prince anyday----those were great!




.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 1, 2015)

Great game! Congrats to Brady and the Pats!

I can't believe that last call!!!!


----------



## Glynda (Feb 1, 2015)

*Wow!*

What a nail biter!  I could barely breathe there in the end.  Whew!  Glad for Brady and the Pats!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 1, 2015)

jme said:


> a very lame Halftime Show!!!!!  Gimme Aerosmith, U2, Springsteen, or Prince anyday----those were great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer someone who is relevant today. We need to move beyond those that were in their heyday two or more decades ago...


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 1, 2015)

A game for the ages!!!  I enjoyed that game more than any other Super Bowl I've ever watched.  Congratulations Patriots!

And to address my earlier post about Tom Brady being the greatest QB ever - yes, he is now on par with Montana in my mind.  That was clutch!


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 1, 2015)

pgnewarkboy said:


> It will be harder to shake Brady because of the Patriots tight ends.  Particularly Gronk.  The ball can be swiftly and surely deposited in the waiting arms of Gronk in most situations. Although Seattle's great defense is said to never change their simple plan of rushing the passer, they would be much smarter using the rush sparingly and covering the Pats tight ends.





ace2000 said:


> I think you're on the right track.  I think it'll be Brady and the short passing game to all receivers that's going to allow the Patriots to take this game.



pgnewarkboy - we both called it early.  It was a game decided by Brady and the short passing and it was just a brilliant game plan by the Patriots.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 1, 2015)

I had no dog in this hunt.  In fact these were probably my two favorite teams to root AGAINST.

But what a finish!  WOW!


----------



## Elan (Feb 1, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I prefer someone who is relevant today. We need to move beyond those that were in their heyday two or more decades ago...


Yeah, I get sick of the "stuck in the 70's" types.  I thought Katy Perry was fantastic.  I also like Lenny Kravitz, but I'm not sure why they even had him there.  



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 1, 2015)

Great game!!!  Wrong outcome (imo) but I won't lose friendships over it, and after waaay too many margaritas, beers, crevice, ribs, wings, nachos etc. on a beach in Mexico, it capped off a perfect day.
There will be another series of great games next year inshallah.

Jim


----------



## geoand (Feb 1, 2015)

Stupidest play call in NFL history.  One yard line and no attempts with Marshawn??????????  Seahawks gave the game to the Patriots.


----------



## saywhat (Feb 1, 2015)

What the heck was Carrol thinking???


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 1, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> pgnewarkboy - we both called it early.  It was a game decided by Brady and the short passing and it was just a brilliant game plan by the Patriots.



Ironically, Brady's first INT may have won him the game!  Tharold Simon is just terrible!  When Byron Maxwell was hurt in the Carolina game Simon came in and gave up 2 TD's to Cam Newton.  Now in the SB when Lane broke his wrist Simon was constantly targeted by Brady and he gave up another 2 TD's!


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 1, 2015)

saywhat said:


> What the heck was Carrol thinking???



I'm pretty sure it was Wilson that made that call.  And if so, you have to wonder if he had thoughts of being the Super Bowl MVP dancing through his head.  If Lynch scores that TD, it's a toss up on who would've gotten it.  Wilson throws a TD in that spot for his third TD, and he had it for sure.

We'll never know, but that's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 1, 2015)

Elan said:


> Yeah, I get sick of the "stuck in the 70's" types.  I thought Katy Perry was fantastic.  I also like Lenny Kravitz, but I'm not sure why they even had him there.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk



Yeah, I really liked the halftime show minus Miss Elliott!


----------



## Elan (Feb 1, 2015)

That play call may be the worst play call in the history of the NFL.  Seriously.  If the Pats stuff Lynch 3 times you tip your hat and walk off with your head high.  But to give it away like that has to sting.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elan (Feb 1, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was Wilson that made that call.  And if so, you have to wonder if he had thoughts of being the Super Bowl MVP dancing through his head.  If Lynch scores that TD, it's a toss up on who would've gotten it.  Wilson throws a TD in that spot for his third TD, and he had it for sure.
> 
> We'll never know, but that's what I'm thinking.


I've read on Twitter that Carroll made the call.  Not a check by Wilson.  And hey, if it's on Twitter...... LOL.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 1, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> I'm pretty sure it was Wilson that made that call.  And if so, you have to wonder if he had thoughts of being the Super Bowl MVP dancing through his head.  If Lynch scores that TD, it's a toss up on who would've gotten it.  Wilson throws a TD in that spot and he had it for sure.
> 
> We'll never know, but that's what I'm thinking.



No, I didn't see an audible there. It was Darrell Bevill who made the call.  If Wilson was looking for the MVP he would've run the read option and kept the ball to run it in.

Worst call in NFL history!


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 1, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> No, I didn't see an audible there. It was Darrell Bevill who made the call.  If Wilson was looking for the MVP he would've run the read option and kept the ball to run it in.
> 
> Worst call in NFL history!



The TV announcer said that Wilson called it.  I'm sure we'll find out.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 1, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> pgnewarkboy - we both called it early.  It was a game decided by Brady and the short passing and it was just a brilliant game plan by the Patriots.



And yet the Seahawks have the game away!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 1, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> The TV announcer said that Wilson called it.  I'm sure we'll find out.



Carroll said the plan was to run it on first down and throw it on second down and then run it on 3rd and 4th down.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 1, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> Carroll said the plan was to run it on first down and throw it on second down and then run it on 3rd and 4th down.



I heard him say that too.  But, you could tell he was taking the sword for the team in his comments.  Notice he didn't say that "he" called it though.

Edit:  I'm going to add one more comment.  There is absolutely no way a pass play was sent in from upstairs (or the sidelines) in that situation, especially by a QB who only completed 12 passes the entire game.  I will never buy that one.  My bet is that it was called on the field by Wilson and was based on the NE defense at the time.


----------



## slip (Feb 1, 2015)

Not such a terrible play if Wilson doesn't try to force it in there. A lot of little
Things could have changed the out come to that game and that's what makes a
Great game. It also makes it a tough one to lose.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 1, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> I heard him say that too.  But, you could tell he was taking the sword for the team in his comments.  Notice he didn't say that "he" called it though.
> 
> Edit:  I'm going to add one more comment.  There is absolutely no way a pass play was sent in from upstairs (or the sidelines) in that situation, especially by a QB who only completed 12 passes the entire game.  I will never buy that one.  My bet is that it was called on the field by Wilson and was based on the NE defense at the time.



If Wilson did check to the pass he WILL admit to it!  I completely believe that!  He's not the type of person to let somebody else take the fall if it was his bad decision.

If anything I think they may have been trying to get Chris Matthews the ball to get him the MVP.  I actually don't believe that, but what a story that would've been to have an undrafted FA who didn't make his first NFL reception until the SB to win the MVP with 2 TD's.

I still believe it was Bevill's call.  If it wasn't, I also firmly believe Wilson will tell the truth if he did check to a pass.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 1, 2015)

Well, right now they're both taking credit for the call.  The latest report is that Bevell is quoted as saying he made the call.  And now word is also out that Carroll says he is the one that made the call.  

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ls-controversial-play-call-in-2015-super-bowl

We may never know, but I'm saying it was Wilson.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 1, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> We may never know, but I'm saying it was Wilson.



Then you're also saying Wilson is gutless to let somebody else take the fall.  I don't think his character is that poor!

If he did make the check he WILL admit to it!


----------



## Elan (Feb 1, 2015)

I can see Carroll taking the hit for his OC, but not for Wilson.  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 1, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> Then you're also saying Wilson is gutless to let somebody else take the fall.  I don't think his character is that poor!
> 
> If he did make the check he WILL admit to it!



I think there will be time to sort it out.  Someone will leak the word.  This was too big of a fiasco.

But at the least, you're trying to tell me the call sent in was to throw a pass into the middle of the NE defense by a QB who had only completed 12 passes in the entire game?


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 1, 2015)

I guess the one silver lining is that I saved about 8-10k by being screwed by the ticket broker!

As a die hard Hawks fan I'm going to have trouble sleeping over that one and I'll have nightmares about it for weeks.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 1, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> I think there will be time to sort it out.  Someone will leak the word.  This was too big of a fiasco.
> 
> But at the least, you're trying to tell me the call sent in was to throw a pass into the middle of the NE defense by a QB who had only completed 12 passes in the entire game?



I agree that it will take some time to sort out and if Wilson did make the check he WILL admit to it.

I've seen them throw it within the 1 yard line before.  Even in this game they threw it close to the goaline to Baldwin for their 3rd TD.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 1, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> I've seen them throw it within the 1 yard line before.  Even in this game they threw it close to the goaline to Baldwin for their 3rd TD.



The TD to Baldwin was thrown within the 3 yard line also on 2nd down.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 2, 2015)

It was just announced that Sherman played the game with torn elbow ligaments and will need Tommy John surgery.

Sherman also didn't shy away from Brady and personally congratulated him after the game.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 2, 2015)

jme said:


> a very lame Halftime Show!!!!!  Gimme Aerosmith, U2, Springsteen, or Prince anyday----those were great!



I normally agree with you, but my kids are watching the halftime show for about the 15th time again right now.  It was a very clean and family friendly halftime show with a modern performer.

Bruno Mars was also great last year!  I like what they've been doing with the recent halftime shows!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 2, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> I think there will be time to sort it out.  Someone will leak the word.  This was too big of a fiasco.
> 
> But at the least, you're trying to tell me the call sent in was to throw a pass into the middle of the NE defense by a QB who had only completed 12 passes in the entire game?



It's becoming pretty clear Bevell made the play call.  His comments throwing Lockett under the bus kind of gives it away.  That's pretty lame and sad on his part!  Having watched Wilson for these past 3 years I'm just convinced he would've taken the fall if he actually did check out of a run to that call.  Don't get fixated on the fact he had only completed 12 passes up to that point.  He still had 247 yards on those 12 completions and had played really well up to that point.  They also have complete faith in him to make the play which he's done over and over again the past 3 years.

The defender made a great break on the ball and play.  It was still the worst call in SB history, but it was called by Bevell and Wilson didn't check out of a run to that play.

http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2015/2/...per-bowl-russell-wilson-interception-playcall


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 2, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> It's becoming pretty clear Bevell made the play call.  His comments throwing Lockett under the bus kind of gives it away.  That's pretty lame and sad on his part!



Ok, you've convinced me.  I'm going with Bevell too (now).  I think you're right.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 2, 2015)

I just heard someone say that interception was the greatest defensive play in Super Bowl history - and I have to agree.  

And I really enjoyed watching Brady deliver the eventual game winning touchdown.  Most QBs would not have been that patient with the short passing game for an entire game like that.  Or else they would've thrown it away on an interception.


----------



## slip (Feb 2, 2015)

I still say there's nothing wrong with that call as long as your quarterback
Throws it away and doesn't force it. Russell Wilson took blame too.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 2, 2015)

Two (very different) thoughts ...

I don't know what it is about nfc coaches, but this is the second time in recent years that they could well have cost themselves Superbowl victories by mysteriously ignoring the run when close to the goal line.  Harbaugh's 49ers were running at will toward the end of their game against the Ravens, but when the 49ers got close to the five yard line, Harbaugh calls four straight pass plays.  And even there, not a read option with Kaepernick (which would allow a run).  Even if Carroll is going to call (or allow Bevell to call) a pass play, what about something besides a quick hitter ... something that gives Wilson a chance to assess the risk?  (Admittedly a quick hitter had a higher chance of success, but it is also far more dangerous.)

The nfc series of winners had a bit of quantum weirdness this year.  Fourth quarter happenings that turned potential winners into losers ... Detroit loses to Dallas with a key play being a picked up flag (still don't understand why) that was an enormous break for Dallas.  Dallas in turn loses to Green Bay after a "non-catch."  (Correct call according to the rules, but odd rule.  I have seen it invoked a number of times and thought "wow" if that isn't a catch.)  Green Bay then decides maybe they should return the favor and loses to Seattle after a final four minute collapse.  Finally, Seattle does it share by snatching a loss from the jaws of victory by not scoring what looked to be a sure touchdown. (I guess if I were a Seattle fan, I would console myself with the fact that they were lucky to be near the goal line with the Kearse catch.)


----------



## wilma (Feb 2, 2015)

I didn't care either way who won but was very glad to see a new, humble hero--Malcolm Butler-emerge from the game. Was very happy that I didn't have to listen to Richard Sherman hog the limelight and gloat about himself. Fortunately Sherman was classy enough to congratulate Brady.


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 2, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> *The game was actually decided by Madden NFL software and the score was 28-24 Patriots.  Sorry to those who didn't want to know the outcome beforehand.*



I would like to take this opportunity to sincerely apologize to all who read my post here on January 29th which actually predicts the exact outcome of the game.  Sorry folks.


----------



## jme (Feb 2, 2015)

"Roger" said:


> Two (very different) thoughts ...
> 
> I don't know what it is about nfc coaches, but this is the second time in recent years that they could well have cost themselves Superbowl victories by mysteriously ignoring the run when close to the goal line.  Harbaugh's 49ers were running at will toward the end of their game against the Ravens, but when the 49ers got close to the five yard line, Harbaugh calls four straight pass plays.  And even there, not a read option with Kaepernick (which would allow a run).



I know the answer, they have all been watching UGA's Mark Richt. He has made the exact same call many times, costing UGA games, especially in 2014.  Todd Gurley was on the sideline when UGA had a first down on the 4, and UGA didn't even score and lost the game.  Same kind of thing all year long.  I wonder if Richt (or OC Mike Bobo) called Pete Carroll and suggested that pass call? 

I won't have hair very much longer, altho I have no baldness genes.


----------



## johnrsrq (Feb 2, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> I just heard someone say that interception was the greatest defensive play in Super Bowl history - and I have to agree.
> 
> And I really enjoyed watching Brady deliver the eventual game winning touchdown.  Most QBs would not have been that patient with the short passing game for an entire game like that.  Or else they would've thrown it away on an interception.



amen amen amen... glad to see the rookie get the winning play. what a stop!
the under got beat, you were right  five fantasy dollars
net positive


----------



## jme (Feb 2, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> I normally agree with you, but my kids are watching the halftime show for about the 15th time again right now.  It was a very clean and family friendly halftime show with a modern performer.
> 
> Bruno Mars was also great last year!  I like what they've been doing with the recent halftime shows!



Hey, I forgot Bruno Mars.....I like him myself, a lot!!!!!  

but the Katy Perry show was awful.....Super Bowl halftime show should NOT be about teenagers, but it came off that way.  

For a minute I thought I was watching Sesame Street with all the colorful toys spinning.........lame, very lame.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 2, 2015)

Congrats to the PATS  from a sad Seahawk fan.

Your guy made a great play and our guy just watched him do it.  Then the Hawks had the PATS at the 1 yard line and went offside to give the PATS the easy kneel-down victory.


----------



## Patri (Feb 2, 2015)

jme said:


> but the Katy Perry show was awful.....Super Bowl halftime show should NOT be about teenagers, but it came off that way.
> For a minute I thought I was watching Sesame Street with all the colorful toys spinning.........lame, very lame.



Super Bowl halftime is always about teenagers and younger adults. Planners  want a pop star.
It was family friendly, which many people appreciated. My gang was not impressed, but I did like the lion. And many think Missy Elliott saved the day. That was her name, right? I had never heard of her. LOL.


----------



## joewillie12 (Feb 2, 2015)

Worst call in SB history for sure. Its amazing how bad that call was the more I think about it. No sense to put the ball in the air when you have the most ferocious running back in the world on the 1 yard line. Lynch almost scored from the 5 the play before. He had over 100 yards rushing. This answered why they play the game question. Pats played well enough to win. Brady and Edleman had a great game. Great to be able to watch a SB that comes down to the last play.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm glad it's over - COME ON BASEBALL!


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 2, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> I'm glad it's over - COME ON BASEBALL!



Agree!  Less than one month to Spring Training.


----------



## theo (Feb 2, 2015)

A great football game to watch last night, regardless of which team you supported. 

I'll never understand the incomprehensible call for a goal line pass with *3* downs available to just let Marshawn Lynch bulldoze his way for about a yard to win the game. Thanks, Pete --- all of New England certainly likes you *much* more now than they did when you coached _*here*_.  

New England was down by 10 with under 8 minutes remaining in the game. For the record, *never before in Super Bowl history* has *any* team been down by 10 points or more in the second half and come back to win; not one. Deflate that. The Patriots were not just coincidental beneficiaries of one questionable play call sent in from the Seattle sideline in the final minute of the game. New England had *already* very clearly earned the right and the opportunity to win the SB --- and win it they did.    

Anyway, a great game whether you are pleased by the result or, to paraphrase one incessantly yapping Seattle cornerback's regrettable previous taunt, "*U Sad Bro?*"


----------



## jmurp62 (Feb 2, 2015)

*What a game!*

This was the best Super Bowl game period. Both teams marched the ball down field when needed and both defenses provided key plays. Both QBs held their composure and didn't give up. This was the game I expected to see. Oh man, the lows were very low and the highs were the highest. Either team could have won. This was definitely the two best teams in the league, congrats to both. So Happy the Patriots won!


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 2, 2015)

So I come into work this morning expecting the usual after-loss whining from my diehard coworkers.  And the very first one I meet greets me with a detailed conspiracy theory that the Seahawks deliberately threw the game so Brady would go out a winner. He said the Hawks owners were paid untold millions to lose on purpose. And of course, Wilson and Carroll were in on it. Apparently, everyone clear down to the cheerleaders knew all about it.

I just stared at him and said, "Oh. Okay." Then I walked away, shaking my head.  Seriously?? 

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeez Dave, I heard the same thing today in different variations. My opinion is they should have run the ball but everyone was expecting that so they tried to do the unexpected by passing. The results could have been great but in that split second the results favored the Patriots. 

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 2, 2015)

easyrider said:


> Jeez Dave, I heard the same thing today in different variations. My opinion is they should have run the ball but everyone was expecting that so they tried to do the unexpected by passing. The results could have been great but in that split second the results favored the Patriots.
> 
> Bill




That was my precise thought, too.  Everyone KNEW they'd go to Lynch - so change it up and do the unexpected.  Who knew Butler would fall out of the air and snatch the ball away?  I seem to recall a Seahawk did the exact same thing in the NFC Championship game. So it's not like there wasn't a precedent.

The part that blew me away today was that my whiny coworkers couldn't accept the loss with grace. Both teams were good, both played well, toss in a dash of good/bad luck here and there, Pats win.  End of story. On to next season. 

Dave


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 2, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> That was my precise thought, too. Everyone KNEW they'd go to Lynch - so change it up and do the unexpected. Who knew Butler would fall out of the air and snatch the ball away? I seem to recall a Seahawk did the exact same thing in the NFC Championship game. So it's not like there wasn't a precedent.
> 
> The part that blew me away today was that my whiny coworkers couldn't accept the loss with grace. Both teams were good, both played well, toss in a dash of good/bad luck here and there, Pats win. End of story. On to next season.
> 
> Dave


 
I think it hurts though when one sees such a dumb play call "steal" from them what would have otherwise been a sure victory.  Granted, we will never know what would have happened--hell Wilson could have fumbled the snap or Lynch could have fumbled on the run (yeah right)--but the fans should have been afforded the opportunity to know what would have happened because a Lynch rush was the most sensical play to call.  It is really difficult to believe though that Lynch would not have scored.  

Had the Seahawks scored, a bigger story might have been how Brady has been robbed of two SB victories by among two of the best catches in SB history.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 2, 2015)

Apparently, the purpose of deflate-gate was to distract the public from the fix.
As if the "integrity of the game" depends not on who's paid under the table. :ignore:
Seriously, I doubt anyone could "write" this script.
.


----------



## joewillie12 (Feb 2, 2015)

easyrider said:


> Jeez Dave, I heard the same thing today in different variations. My opinion is they should have run the ball but everyone was expecting that so they tried to do the unexpected by passing. The results could have been great but in that split second the results favored the Patriots.
> 
> Bill


 Wilson setting up in the shotgun kind of gave away the unexpected pass. They should have lined up like they were going to run, faked it to Lynch and threw a fade in the corner. Throwing a slant pass over the middle on the goal line is playing with fire as we saw. Way too many hands and arms in a close space. Lynch should have run it 3x. If the Pats stop that you tip your hat to them and know you lost with your beast.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 3, 2015)

Pete Carroll Explains Why the Seahawks Ran What is Being Called the Worst Play Call in Superbowl History - by Cork Gaines/ Sports/ BusinessInsider.com

"With 25 seconds left in the Super Bowl and trailing by four points, the Seattle Seahawks had the ball on the 1-yard line and decided to throw the ball instead of giving it to Marshawn Lynch, one of the best running backs in the NFL.

The decision backfired, as Russell Wilson threw an interception to help seal a 28-24 loss to the New England Patriots, and is now being referred to as the worst call in Super Bowl history.

After the game, Seahawks coach Pete Carroll explained the decision, and it basically comes down to the Seahawks' reacting to the Patriots instead of doing what they do best..."













Since they chose to pass, don't know why they didn't chose a slant pass to the outside?

Richard


----------



## jme (Feb 3, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Pete Carroll Explains Why the Seahawks Ran What is Being Called the Worst Play Call in Superbowl History - by Cork Gaines/ Sports/ BusinessInsider.com
> 
> "With 25 seconds left in the Super Bowl and trailing by four points, the Seattle Seahawks had the ball on the 1-yard line and decided to throw the ball instead of giving it to Marshawn Lynch, one of the best running backs in the NFL.
> 
> ...



hindsight is 20-20, BUT you are absolutely and positively correct. (It's just that I will never accept even the remotest possibility that I would pass.)
If a pass, select a safe one with lowest possibility of interception. 

A pass over the middle, even if a "quick hitter", aLWAYS carries the possibility of a tipped pass, or deflected pass, which would also be intercepted. 

Stupidest play call ever, no excuse, no rhyme or reason, 
they deserve everlasting sleepless nights-------

*let's call it "Sleepless in Seattle"!*


----------



## Patri (Feb 3, 2015)

jme said:


> they deserve everlasting sleepless nights-------
> 
> *let's call it "Sleepless in Seattle"!*




Too clever!


----------



## johnrsrq (Feb 3, 2015)

The Patriots should have stopped the clock during time inside the 10 yardline or, at least I thought. I was shocked that the inevitable score take place and give a hail mary to Brady. Maybe even let em score- remember that Green Bay?. As it turned out, that delay probably would have made Seattle think a little more.  
To Seattle's defense the Patriots were standing Lynch up well, held him to 102 yards, stacking him at times like never before.


----------



## Beefnot (Feb 4, 2015)

"Held" him to *102 yds*.  Interesting perspective.


----------



## johnrsrq (Feb 4, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> "Held" him to *102 yds*.  Interesting perspective.



yeah   102 ,   mainly meant NE should have taken a timeout instead of letting precious seconds elapse.  It worked out as we'll never know what if.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 4, 2015)

Heard in Boston..................



 "The Butler did it".





 -


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 5, 2015)

Pete Carroll Realizes Seahawks Aren't on the Same Page About Play Call - by Mike Florio/ Pro Football Talk/ NBC Sports/ profootballtalk.nbcsports.com

"Seahawks coach Pete Carroll continues to own the play call that he didn’t make, which becomes even more admirable in light of the fact that he doesn’t call the plays on offense.

Most recently, Carroll opted to take his case to a national, mainstream stage by agreeing to an interview with Matt Lauer of NBC’s Today. During the interview, which aired Thursday morning, Carroll acknowledged that it will take time to work this out within his locker room..."







Richard


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 5, 2015)

Here's a link to the Today interview with Coach Carroll.  You gotta have respect for the way he's handled the aftermath of the loss.  I definitely do and I may just have to pull for the Seahawks next year.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1F21VxDSnc


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 5, 2015)

At the risk of sounding snarky, (and I'm not, honest!), I saw this on Facebook and found the image hilarious. 

Dave


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 6, 2015)

The Seahawks players and coaches won't use injuries as an excuse, but I will.  Earl Thomas played with a completely torn shoulder labrum the needs surgery, Kam Chacellor played with a torn MCL that he tore in their last practice 2 days before the SB, Richard Sherman had torn elbow ligaments that may require Tommy John surgery and Jeremy Lane had what was described as a "significant" broken arm when he was tacked on his interception.  The Legion of Boom was turned into the Legion of Bandages.  Tharold Simon, who was their dime DB, had to play the whole game and credit Brady for abusing him the whole game.  He was truly on an island because the 2 safeties were hindered with their own injuries.

Even though Wilson threw the game ending interception, I still thought he played great!  Imagine what his legacy would be if they just would've given the ball to Lynch!  He's handled the loss with great grace and dignity.  His Twitter feed has been inspirational and he still found the time and grace to spend all day at the Childrens Hospital in Seattle which he does every week.  He's become my favorite player in the NFL!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7M_jztTvw0E


----------



## ace2000 (Feb 6, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> The Seahawks players and coaches won't use injuries as an excuse, but I will.



First, Carroll has handled the letdown with class, the offensive coordinator (Bevell) has not though, and it looks like it has backfired on him.  After he blamed Lockette for not going aggressively after the catch, it is being reported that several Seahawks are now upset about that.  After watching the replay, I have to agree with the players.  It definitely wasn't his fault.

Next, if anyone can use the injury excuse, it would be the Packers.  They deserved to win that game and who knows what a healthy Rogers would've done?  Looks like the Packers, Seahawks, and Patriots were all pretty even at the end.


----------



## PigsDad (Feb 6, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> Next, if anyone can use the injury excuse, it would be the Packers.  They deserved to win that game and who knows what a healthy Rogers would've done?  Looks like the Packers, Seahawks, and Patriots were all pretty even at the end.



I agree.  If we are going to use the "injuries" excuse, the Seahawks shouldn't have even been in the super bowl.  A healthy Packers team would have overcome their terrible coaching in the NFC championship game.

Kurt


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 6, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> First, Carroll has handled the letdown with class, the offensive coordinator (Bevell) has not though, and it looks like it has backfired on him.  After he blamed Lockette for not going aggressively after the catch, it is being reported that several Seahawks are now upset about that.  After watching the replay, I have to agree with the players.  It definitely wasn't his fault.
> 
> Next, if anyone can use the injury excuse, it would be the Packers.  They deserved to win that game and who knows what a healthy Rogers would've done?  Looks like the Packers, Seahawks, and Patriots were all pretty even at the end.



Yes, Bevell has been a huge disappointment in how he's handled things.  He's done not one, but two cowardly things.  First off, he blamed Lockett for not going after the ball hard enough.  Secondly, he's letting Carroll fall on the sword for what everybody knows was his play call.  Carroll is primarily a defensive guy and he lets Bevell do all the play calling.  Last year, Bevell was a serious HC candidate for several teams.  After this I don't think he'll ever get a HC job.

When it comes to the Packers, I'll agree that Seattle was extremely lucky to win that game.  I won't go as far as saying the Packers deserved to win.  They only had 6 points off of 5 turnovers and they only scored 1 TD while Seattle scored 4 TD's.  I also think Rodgers shouldn't be free from blame in that game.  He's considered the best QB in the game by many, yet he never tested a clearly hurt one armed Sherman for the whole 4th quarter.  Rodgers seems untouchable for any criticism from GB fans who want to lay all the blame on McCarthy.  Yes McCarthy called the plays, but I would think Rodgers would have the cache as a very experienced and excellent QB to check out of some of those plays and go after and test a hurt Sherman, but he never did.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 6, 2015)

PigsDad said:


> I agree.  If we are going to use the "injuries" excuse, the Seahawks shouldn't have even been in the super bowl.  A healthy Packers team would have overcome their terrible coaching in the NFC championship game.
> 
> Kurt



ANY NFL team that gets 5 turnovers from their opponent should win the game.  The Seahawks only had 14 turnovers the whole year going into that game.  If they play that game over and Seattle only has their average of one turnover then I think the Seahawks would win fairly easily.


----------



## slip (Feb 6, 2015)

I also think Rodgers shouldn't be free from blame in that game.  He's considered the best QB in the game by many, yet he never tested a clearly hurt one armed Sherman for the whole 4th quarter.  Rodgers seems untouchable for any criticism from GB fans who want to lay all the blame on McCarthy. 



This is exactly how I feel toward Wilson. Everyone knows in that situation you
Throw a touchdown or you throw it away. If that would have been Joe Flacco
Or even Payton Manning they would have been the center of the controversy but
Not Wilson. No one can say anything bad about him. He blew it.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Feb 7, 2015)

Although he doesn't really come around here anymore, Kam Chancellor just retweeted a video of Nico's (Hypnotiq) 5 y/o daughter.  Nico went back to the SB again this year.

Pretty cool.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=KvOE78pcc8I


----------



## hypnotiq (Apr 16, 2015)

Clemson Fan said:


> Although he doesn't really come around here anymore, Kam Chancellor just retweeted a video of Nico's (Hypnotiq) 5 y/o daughter.  Nico went back to the SB again this year. Pretty cool.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=KvOE78pcc8I



Thanks for posting this video. She's quite the fan. She's met most of the core LOB at this point and they are definitely her favorite.

Sorry, I'm just seeing this. Things have kept me busy @ Amazon. :ignore:

Yeah, this is still painful to even think about. 

If y'all remember right, my wife and I were at Super XLVIII and it was an amazing experience (Super Bowl XLVIII - Why Not Us

This year, my wife had some pretty serious medical issues she was dealing with (Happy New Years from Nico).

She couldnt miss any more school but I insisted I go (she's a keeper, I know! ). So after we finished up her post-op appt @ the Mayo Clinic in Minneapolis, I flew straight to Phoenix for the Super Bowl. 

Once again, another amazing experience (though it sucked my wife wasnt there) but the ending still hurts. I was literally ~ 25 feet away from this play and what happened. I have a video I shot of it because I was 100% expecting Lynch to get the ball and run it in.

In short, I would have been OK if they had ran the ball 3 more times and failed to get in and lost that way. I'm still not OK with how they lost.

I dont regret going just the outcome wasn't what I wanted.

Onto the 2015 season! 

View from my seats





And of course me @ the game


----------



## hypnotiq (Apr 20, 2015)

*edit* didn't mean to repost. Accidentally refreshed an old browser session.


----------



## tante (Apr 20, 2015)

hypnotiq said:


> *edit* didn't mean to repost. Accidentally refreshed an old browser session.



You're just rubbing it in our faces now


----------

